# Game 37: Nets @ Celtics--01.20.06



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Game 37
New Jersey Nets @ Boston Celtics**
Friday January 20th, 2006
7:30 PM, EST
TV Coverage: YES
Radio Coverage: WFAN
Nets Record: 21-15


Probable Starters:*
Click Picture for Player Profile<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Delonte West*</td><td>*Ricky Davis*</td><td>*Kendrick Perkins*</td><td>*Paul Pierce*</td><td>*Raef LaFrentz*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>11.5</td><td>19.8</td><td>3.5</td><td>26.1</td><td>7.6</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>4.2</td><td>4.7</td><td>5.1</td><td>7.5</td><td>4.2</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>4.1</td><td>5.3</td><td>.9</td><td>4.7</td><td>.9</td></table>
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=50% ><tr align=center><td>Key Reserves:</td><td></td> <td></td>
<td></td>
<tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Al Jefferson*</td><td>*Marcus Banks*</td><td>*Mark Blount*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>8.0</td><td>6.0</td><td>12.8</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>4.8</td><td>1.1</td><td>4.4</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>.6</td><td>1.9</td><td>1.8</td></table>

<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Jason Kidd*</td><td>*Vince Carter*</td><td>*Nenad Krstic*</td><td>*Richard Jefferson*</td><td>*Jason Collins*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>14.6</td><td>25.3</td><td>12.4</td><td>18.4</td><td>3.6</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>7.0</td><td>5.9</td><td>5.4</td><td>7.6</td><td>4.1</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>7.9</td><td>4.3</td><td>1.0</td><td>4.0</td><td>.8</td></table>
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=50% ><tr align=center><td>Key Reserves:</td><td></td> <td></td>
<td></td><tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Clifford Robinson*</td><td>*Jacque Vaughn*</td><td>*Scott Padgett*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>5.5</td><td>3.2</td><td>4.2</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>3.3</td><td>.9</td><td>3.1</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>1.2</td><td>1.0</td><td>.7</td></table>

*Team Leaders:*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=70% ><tr align=center><td>*Nets*</font></td><td> </font></td><td>*Celtics*</font></td></tr><tr align=center><td>Vince Carter 25.3</td><td>*PPG*</td><td>Paul Pierce 26.1</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Richard Jefferson 7.6</td><td>*RPG*</td><td>Paul Pierce 7.5</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Jason Kidd 7.9</td><td>*APG*</td><td>Ricky Davis 5.3</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Jason Kidd 2.11</td><td>*SPG*</td><td>Paul Pierce 1.29</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Nenad Krstic .89</td><td>*BPG*</td><td>Kendrick Perkins 1.08</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Richard Jefferson 50.3%</td><td>*FG%*</td><td>Al Jefferson 53.9%</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Scott Padgett 41.3%</td><td>*3P%*</td><td>Dan Dickau 50.0%</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Scott Padgett 84.2%</td><td>*FT%*</td><td>Dan Dickau 100%</td></tr></table>

*Season Standings:*
*Atlantic Division*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=60% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>New Jersey Nets</td><td>21-15</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>Philadelphia 76ers</td><td>18-20</td><td>4</td><tr align=center><td>Boston Celtics</td><td>15-23</td><td>7</td><tr align=center><td>New York Knicks</td><td>13-24</td><td>8.5</td><tr align=center><td>Toronto Raptors</td><td>13-26</td><td>9.5</td></table>

*Eastern Conference*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=60% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>Detroit Pistons</td><td>31-5</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>Miami Heat</td><td>23-16</td><td>9.5</td><tr align=center><td>New Jersey Nets</td><td>21-15</td><td>10</td><tr align=center><td>Indiana Pacers</td><td>21-16</td><td>10.5</td><tr align=center><td>Cleveland Cavaliers</td><td>20-16</td><td>11</td><tr align=center><td>Milwaukee Bucks</td><td>19-18</td><td>12.5</td><tr align=center><td>Philadelphia 76ers</td><td>18-20</td><td>14</td><tr align=center><td>Washington Wizards</td><td>17-20</td><td>14.5</td></table>

*Previous Games:*
n/a

*Upcoming Games:*
January 21st, @ NJ
April 14th, @ BOS
April 16th, @ NJ​


----------



## XRay34

I think West/Kidd will be key matchup to be honest

West did good job on AI and could cause havoc.

VC needs 30+ again


----------



## Wrighteous

Just to add this:

Game will also be on NBATV-HD for those of us not living the the New Jersey Area :banana:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

is the Marcus Banks picture not showing up for other people? all the HTML is the same, and I've checked it...and its just not working.


----------



## Phenom Z28

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> is the Marcus Banks picture not showing up for other people? all the HTML is the same, and I've checked it...and its just not working.


Works for me....


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Works for me....


thats strange...I guess its just my computer? When I do a post preview, it shows up...but when I look at the actual thing, it doesn't. who knows.


----------



## XRay34

marcus banks pic works


----------



## Vinsane

VC will ned 30 but he doesnt always do good against paul pierce


----------



## XRay34

Vinsane said:


> VC will ned 30 but he doesnt always do good against paul pierce


torched him last year

1st meeting this season, should be good matchup if they matchup


----------



## Dooch

ToddMacCulloch11, great job as usual on the game thread. This game could be won simply if we contain their key players (go-to-guys). Contain Paul Pierce and Ricky Davis and do not let them get out on the fastbreak. We need to start racking up wins throughout our division. Tonight's win against Philly was a much-needed win.

Lets go into Boston and lets get out on the run and not stop to even look back. Nets all the way!


----------



## njnetsrule_4ever

lol!!! dis will be two easy wins for the nets.... also check out the schdule for next week... lol ....
if dis continues we could end up have another winnning streak ....

well expect when run into our eastern conference rival , the Pistons, then that would be the test...


----------



## Vinsane

where is dasckrew 1 to predict our wins


----------



## Aurelino

Dooch said:


> ToddMacCulloch11, great job as usual on the game thread. This game could be won simply if we contain their key players (go-to-guys). Contain Paul Pierce and Ricky Davis and do not let them get out on the fastbreak. We need to start racking up wins throughout our division. Tonight's win against Philly was a much-needed win.
> 
> Lets go into Boston and lets get out on the run and not stop to even look back. Nets all the way!


Boston is highly unpredictable, as you'd expect from a young team, but they beat KG and the wolves tonight. Both Al Jefferson and Perkins had big games, and West played well too. They have a good young core to build on.


----------



## neoxsupreme

We beat a better division rival tonight in the Sixers pretty handily. The Celtics lack experience. This should be a win. Vince relishes these matchups w/ the Truth.


----------



## Brolic

we all know we'll beat the Celtics but I'm looking for the weekend sweep coach has to use his bench...right? ScottP hasn't played good in a while now he's due I expect to see Wright as well and a Zoran sighting 

I'll set it Nets Sweep the Weekend on BacktoBack Games vs Boston


----------



## CaptainFunk

We SHOULD win these games, but I wouldn't count on it completely. Vince will need another big game, gotta contain pierce and ricky as well.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Now I'm on my other computer and the Banks picture shows up...who knows.


----------



## justasking?

Great job on the game thread ToddMac! :cheers: 

The Nets has to continue to play aggressive and intelligent basketball. It would be nice to again win several games in a row. Lets hope the team continues its winning ways!!!

Go New Jersey Nets!!! :clap:


----------



## JCB

We'll win both. I hope.


----------



## eddymac

Technically the Nets should win both games, but with the Nets you never know. At worst they will split.


----------



## Real

The Nets are not in a position to take anyone lightly. I just hope that Lawrence Frank realizes that.


----------



## Dooch

Aurelino said:


> Boston is highly unpredictable, as you'd expect from a young team, but they beat KG and the wolves tonight. Both Al Jefferson and Perkins had big games, and West played well too. They have a good young core to build on.


Very true, they have two talented stars in Paul Pierce and Ricky Davis. Young players such as Delonte West, Al Jefferson and Kendrick Perkins can have solid contributions. Also, Mark Blount who is coming off of the bench behind Raef LaFrentz.


----------



## justasking?

Net2 said:


> The Nets are not in a position to take anyone lightly. I just hope that Lawrence Frank realizes that.


Very true. No team is guaranteed of a win nowadays. Teams below 500 are winning over teams with a 500 mark or better. So no team and no game is safe. I certainly hope we win this game so the team can continue to improve its win-loss record and continue its winning ways. But by no means is it a guaranteed win. I hope the Nets play intelligent basketball and aggressive basketball. No need and no room for complacency please.


----------



## VC4MVP

Hey guys chill out, after all no 1 can beat us when we have RJ + Petey's Porn Search playin on the same nite!!

sry justasking? but i have 2 steal this from u

Go Nets! :clap:


----------



## justasking?

VC4MVP said:


> Hey guys chill out, after all no 1 can beat us when we have RJ + Petey's Porn Search playin on the same nite!!
> 
> *sry justasking? but i have 2 steal this from u*
> 
> Go Nets! :clap:


LOL! dont worry, we're on the same page... We both want the Nets to win. :cheers:


----------



## Dooch

The Boston Celtics are a better team when they play in front of their home crowd. Paul Pierce is clutch in the arena in Boston. We are going to have to let our defense fuel our offense and force the Boston Celtics into making key mistakes and get them into foul trouble. If we do this we will be successful and come out of Boston with the win. 

We need to continue to rack up divisional wins. Go Nets!


----------



## JoeOtter15

i expect 30+ points for vince and PP


----------



## JCB

Kinda off topic, but I hope the Knicks beat the Pistons tonite, so we can move up in the EC standings. However, it is very unlikely.


----------



## Dooch

Chaser 55 said:


> Kinda off topic, but I hope the Knicks beat the Pistons tonite, so we can move up in the EC standings. However, it is very unlikely.


I highly doubt the New York Knicks will take out the Detroit Pistons, especially without one of their leaders (Stephon Marbury). Better for us in the Atlantic Division standings either way. :raised_ey


----------



## JCB

Dooch said:


> I highly doubt the New York Knicks will take out the Detroit Pistons, especially without one of their leaders (Stephon Marbury). Better for us in the Atlantic Division standings either way. :raised_ey


 Yeah, was just hoping. Probly won't happen.


----------



## BigThree

Should be a good game. I'm fairly confident we'll win, but I don't think you can completely set Boston aside. They'll compete.


----------



## neoxsupreme

Ricky Davis is a knucklehead! I'm worried about their young frontline like Perkins and Al Jefferson.


----------



## Dooch

I'll be watching this game but unfortunately I will most likely not have access to a computer, I will try my best to get access to a computer. And on Saturday I will be in attendance for the New Jersey Nets-Boston Celtics game in the Meadowlands at Continental Airlines Arena.

We need to contain their main scorer Paul Pierce, if we could get him frustrated and force him into making mistakes then it will be a long day for the Boston Celtics and we could get out with a big lead. Go Nets!!


----------



## Lord-SMX

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> thats strange...I guess its just my computer? When I do a post preview, it shows up...but when I look at the actual thing, it doesn't. who knows.


try your host files... or clearing ie/firefox history or temp internet files

and yea it works for me


----------



## Lord-SMX

neoxsupreme said:


> We beat a better division rival tonight in the Sixers pretty handily. The Celtics lack experience. This should be a win. Vince relishes these matchups w/ the Truth.


 dosn't rj usually do better vs the celtics? He almost always matches up w/ Peirce. And pp is playing PF? WTF?


----------



## Charlieboy

I predict a close win in Boston, and a blowout in New Jersey.


----------



## JCB

Here is something interesting for the game being played in Boston on Friday. On games played in Friday this year (we have played nine games on friday this year, more than any other day) Vince Carter averages 29.6 ppg, by far the most on any day. Sunday is second with 25.7. One thing I can say is, Thank God It's Friday!


----------



## JCB

Another good thing for Vince, last year he averaged 32.3 ppg against Boston.


----------



## Vinsane

did everyone do there asg votin


----------



## Premier

neoxsupreme said:


> Ricky Davis is a knucklehead!


I was not aware that he is. Please explain.

How I love this.


----------



## XRay34

wow after this home and home, we got 4 game west road trip? are u kidding me

1st half of season not even done and we musta had 3 west road trips already, dont even think we play a road west team 2nd half do we? anyway, whats up with these road games all in 1 bunch (january)


----------



## 7M3

I think Davis will have to play superbly for the Celtics to compete.


----------



## JCB

I wish the game would start already!


----------



## VC4MVP

im predicting vince will take a big dump on paul pierce :biggrin: 
(sry 4 the innappropriateness) (wow that is a big word)


----------



## Vinsane

Who do you guys think will matchup against each other
Kidd vs West (on both ends)
Carter vs Davis 
Jefferson vs Pierce
I expect for Pierce to be on Carter even though VC has been torching him lately this one is in Beantown so expect for Pierce to be fired up. And I have noticed VC doesn't do well whenever everyone is sure he will score big


----------



## 7M3

God ****ing damn it, I have to watch this with the horrid Celtic announcers.


----------



## XRay34

Sixers up 10 

Friggin Grizzlies


----------



## Vinsane

7M3 said:


> God ****ing damn it, I have to watch this with the horrid Celtic announcers.


put the tv on mute


----------



## Vinsane

Carter15Nets said:


> Sixers up 10
> 
> Friggin Grizzlies


if we handle our business we don't have anything to worry about


----------



## XRay34

Ya put TV on mute and put radio on while watching game i guess


----------



## Vinsane

who will be doin the play by play


----------



## XRay34

this court gives me a headache


----------



## ZÆ

Jason Kidd to the free throw line for 2...
Kidd hits both

2-0 - Nets


----------



## ZÆ

West for 2

2-2


----------



## jarkid

let's go nets


----------



## ZÆ

Paul Pierce for 2

2-4 - Celtics


----------



## justasking?

Lets go New Jersey Nets!!! :clap:


----------



## XRay34

vc awful start

and pierce blows by him

boutt o be 6-2


----------



## 7M3

If Vince is gonna miss that shot, it's trouble tonight.


----------



## Vinsane

kristic won't have a good game tonight see how big bostons frontcourt is
looks like c's playin good d on vc


----------



## ZÆ

Paul Pierce to the free throw line for 2...
Pierce misses both

2-4 - Celtics


----------



## 7M3

Gotta love Collins.


----------



## XRay34

lmao misses 2nd ft and celtics get reb and fouled again

jason collins is a joke and thats why he is out of game now

cliff in

2 fouls for jc


----------



## Vinsane

2 minutes and change and already 2 fouls


----------



## XRay34

7-0 Run BOSTON

7-2 Celtics

2 points in 3 minutes for NJ vs one of worst D teams in NBA


----------



## Premier

Vince Carter looks like he will not be able to guard Pierce tonight.


----------



## ZÆ

Reaf LaFrance for 3

2-7 - Celtics


----------



## 7M3

Jesus Christ, Jefferson's wide open, and Cliff can't deliver a simple bounce pass.


----------



## Vinsane

were in trouble pierce must be on carter he is gonna shut vince down tonight i can feell it


----------



## XRay34

is it me or does vince carter look fat


----------



## XRay34

sixers up 14...


----------



## Jizzy

This sucks. Why don't we ever come out strong and wait until our asses are down to get back in the game?


----------



## 7M3

Kidd's going to have to attempt to dominate the game tonight.

And Vince is not guarding Piece, Jefferson is.


----------



## Vinsane

jizzy said:


> This sucks. Why don't we ever come out strong and wait until our asses are down to get back in the game?


Like i've said repeatedly jizzy my friend this team doesn't play 48 minutes a night


----------



## XRay34

game over


----------



## ZÆ

Jason Kidd for 2

4-7 - Celtics


----------



## XRay34

carter 0 for 3

and west hits wide open 3 nbot a defender 10 feet of him

10-4 boston


----------



## ZÆ

West for 3

4-10 - Celtics


----------



## 7M3

Carter15Nets said:


> game over


You're not very smart, are you?


----------



## ZÆ

Nanad Krstic for 2

6-10 - Celtics


----------



## Jizzy

I hate it when Kidd has to become a scorer and not a distributor. I'd prefer him get 20 assists then 20 points. It just feels like if we have to rely on Kidd to score, we're struggling.


----------



## ZÆ

Paul Pierce for 3

6-13 - Celtics


----------



## 7M3

Celtics won't continue to shoot this well.


----------



## XRay34

pierce for 3

i would like to see paul's #'s career vs nj and rest of league

whys he always kill us


----------



## ZÆ

Nanad Krstic for 2

8-13 - Celtics


----------



## Vinsane

jizzy said:


> I hate it when Kidd has to become a scorer and not a distributor. I'd prefer him get 20 assists then 20 points. It just feels like if we have to rely on Kidd to score, we're struggling.


yup thats how you can tell when we are in trouble


----------



## XRay34

kristic 2 fouls
collins 2 fouls

keep waiting for a big man rod thorn...keep waiting


----------



## 7M3

What the ****? That's a horrible call. Perkin's is a horrid offensive player.

And Krstic was hacked by Davis.


----------



## Vinsane

our frontcourt sucks


----------



## XRay34

of course rj is out of bounce
pierce makes save like that they count it in


----------



## ZÆ

Perkins the free htrow line for 2...
he makes 1 of 2

8-14 - Celtics


----------



## Jizzy

Why does Rod Thorn do this to us fans. Is he even searching for a pf? Get ****in Kenny Thomas.


----------



## ZÆ

Rickey Davis for 2

8-16 - Celtics


----------



## XRay34

celtics just not missing

16-8

5 min

8 pts whata joke horrible d celtic team

cliff miss, no travel called on west, leads to raef 3

19-8 celtics


----------



## 7M3

Nets are missing everything, and the Celtics are making everything.


----------



## ZÆ

Rafe LaFrance for 3

8-19 - Celtics


----------



## Jizzy

**** it, just **** it


----------



## justasking?

7M3 said:


> Nets are missing everything, and the Celtics are making everything.


Yup. Terrible 1st quarter for the Nets.


----------



## Vinsane

looks like boston wants it tonight


----------



## XRay34

Celtics scoring at will

21-11 

Timeout NJ

"Defensive effort is poor by NJ" - Marv Albert...


----------



## ZÆ

Cliff Robinson for 3

11-19 - Celtics


----------



## jarkid

a very poor game...


----------



## ZÆ

Rickey Davis for 2

11-21 - Celtics


----------



## Vinsane

well no one seems to be takin it to the rim for us


----------



## XRay34

Boston is always hot when they play us it seems

last year, previous years
they could be 5-50 and scorch us


----------



## Petey

Vinsane said:


> who will be doin the play by play


 Sorry, thought it was an 8 o'clock start.

...

Nets time out w/ 4:11 left.

11-21; Celtics.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

a bs foul on rj

pierce to line for 2

gonna be 23-11

kidd missing open threes, so top shooting it kidd


----------



## Petey

Kidd shots the 3... misses, Raef to Pierce... RJ called on the blocking foul.

Going to the line for 2.

11-21; Celtics.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

kidd can;t shoot


----------



## ZÆ

Paul Pierce to the free throw line for 2...
Pierce hits both

11-23 - Celtics


----------



## Petey

After Pierce misses his 1st 2?

Hits 2 of 2.

11-23; Celtics.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake

damn


----------



## XRay34

23-11 with 4 min to go

a joke performance vs a scrub boston team

always playing down to lower compeittion


----------



## 7M3

Dang, we make the Celtics look like the Pistons.

Sad thing is, Nets will still probably beat this team.

Celtic's are tripling Vince every time he touches it, it has nothing to do with Davis' defense.


----------



## Premier

Celtics up ten; eight minutes through the first quarter; 21-11. Timeout - Nets.




> <table class="bodytext" bgcolor="#dcdcdc" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="head" colspan="13" align="center" bgcolor="#06143f">*NEW JERSEY NETS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*STARTERS*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Vince Carter, GF</td><td>4</td><td>0-3</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jason Kidd, PG</td><td>7</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-1</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jason Collins, FC</td><td>2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Richard Jefferson, SF</td><td>5</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Nenad Krstic, FC</td><td>6</td><td>2-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>4</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*BENCH*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Clifford Robinson, FC</td><td>5</td><td>1-2</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>3</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Marc Jackson, FC</td><td>0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">*TOTALS*</td><td nowrap="nowrap">*FGM-A*</td><td>*3PM-A*</td><td>*FTM-A*</td><td>*OREB*</td><td>*REB*</td><td>*AST*</td><td>*STL*</td><td>*BLK*</td><td>*TO*</td><td>*PF*</td><td>*PTS*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>4-12</td><td>1-4</td><td>2-2</td><td>0</td><td>5</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>4</td><td>11</td></tr><tr bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="13"></td></tr><tr> <td class="head" colspan="13" align="center" bgcolor="#006532">*BOSTON CELTICS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*STARTERS*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ricky Davis, GF</td><td>8</td><td>2-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Delonte West, G</td><td>7</td><td>2-3</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>5</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Raef LaFrentz, FC</td><td>7</td><td>2-4</td><td>2-3</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>6</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Paul Pierce, GF</td><td>7</td><td>2-3</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>5</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Kendrick Perkins, FC</td><td>6</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-2</td><td align="right">1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>1</td></tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">*TOTALS*</td><td nowrap="nowrap">*FGM-A*</td><td>*3PM-A*</td><td>*FTM-A*</td><td>*OREB*</td><td>*REB*</td><td>*AST*</td><td>*STL*</td><td>*BLK*</td><td>*TO*</td><td>*PF*</td><td>*PTS*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>8-13</td><td>4-5</td><td>1-4</td><td>1</td><td>7</td><td>5</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>21</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## ZÆ

Marc Jackson for 2

13-23 - Celtics


----------



## Petey

Marc Jackson w/ the turnaround. Hits.

Davis out of bounds along the base line.

13-23; Celtics.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy

This ****s disgusting


----------



## Petey

Al Jefferson in.

Carter with a nice move to cut it to 8.

15-23; Celtics.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

pierce for 3 all net

unreal

i fn hate the guy


----------



## fruitcake

finally!

go nets...


----------



## Petey

Pierce goes off the screen behind the arch to bury a 3.

Kidd responds w/ a 3.

18-26; Celtics.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Vince Carter for 2

15-23 - Celtics


----------



## fruitcake

jeez who the hell is on pierce.


----------



## ZÆ

Pierc for 3

15-26 - Celtics


----------



## XRay34

pierce again
f'n wish they cut his fingers off


----------



## 7M3

Why don't you get a ****ing rebound Marc Jackson, you piece of ****?


----------



## Petey

Marc Jackson with the hard foul on Pierce as Pierce tries to create along the baseline.

Going for 2?

TV time out.

18-26; Celtics.

-Petey


----------



## HB

Wow the truth came out gunning


----------



## ZÆ

Kidd for 3

18-26 - Celtics


----------



## 7M3

fruitcake said:


> jeez who the hell is on pierce.


Jefferson. He never could stay with Paul.


----------



## justasking?

VC and RJ are having a bad quarter. I hope they pick it up.


----------



## XRay34

how bout u freakin double paul pierce ever think of that?


----------



## Premier

Vinsane said:


> kidd can;t shoot


...want to retract that statement?


----------



## Vincanity15311

come on nets..this is ridiculous


----------



## Jizzy

****in Paul Pierce. Ruben Patterson would be real handy right now.


----------



## XRay34

Premier said:


> ...want to retract that statement?



why? cause he hits 1 shot now he can shoot?


----------



## Petey

Pierce misses the 1st.

And the 2nd.

2 of 6 from the line tonight.

18-26; Celtics.

-Petey


----------



## 7M3

Is Tom Heinson serious? He just called that Marc Jackson foul a flagrent.

:laugh:

Love these guys.


----------



## ZÆ

Paul Pierce to the frww throw line for 2...
h misses both

18-26 - Celtics


----------



## Vinsane

Carter15Nets said:


> why? cause he hits 1 shot now he can shoot?


exactly
thats why i didnt answer


----------



## ZÆ

Marc Jackson for 2

20-26 - Celtics


----------



## XRay34

i dont care anymore

another 3 thats in

what is that 6/7 from down town

shades of early in the season


----------



## ZÆ

West for 2

20-29 - Celtics


----------



## Petey

Wow, Jackson and Robinson play a little in and out...

Jackson with an ugly hook at the shot clock winds to 0.

West responds with a bucket, and RJ puts it down.

22-29; Celtics.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Jeffrson for 2

22-29 - Celtics


----------



## Vinsane

pierce will have a trip doub


----------



## ZÆ

Cliff Robinson for 3

25-29 - Celtics


----------



## fruitcake

woohoooo only down 4 now!


----------



## ZÆ

Perkins for 2

25-31 - Celtics


----------



## XRay34

Absolutely pathetic defensive performance here in the 1st

wide open dunk everyone just looking

31-25 end of 1st

vc horrible 1st


----------



## ZÆ

End of the 1st

25-31 - Celtics


----------



## Petey

Vaughn drives, kicks to Robinson, big 3.

Perkins?

Vince comes up short as the quarter nears the end.

West misses the last shot.

25-31; Celtics.

Nets had cut it down from a 12 point Celtic lead.

-Petey


----------



## HB

There is no way the celts will shoot over 50% for the whole game. The hot shooting will simmer down eventually


----------



## Vinsane

if we win this tonight it will be luck vince not havin a good enough game and as we all know as vince goes so goes the nets


----------



## Jizzy

Yes, the bench has brought us back. Now let's shut that homer Heinson up right now.


----------



## justasking?

My God, VC and RJ have only 2 points each and its amazing that only we're down 6 points. Jeez. 

Come on Nets!!!


----------



## HB

Collins with 2 fouls already?


----------



## XRay34

Celtics 6/7 from threes

Thats a joke man, I hate open 3's they go in too everytime vs us


----------



## vinsanity-z-da-man

Wait till he does his stupid "TOMMY POINT" thing


----------



## XRay34

vc another brick

1-6 2 pts looks horrible out there


----------



## justasking?

Hbwoy said:


> Collins with 2 fouls already?


Yup. I believe so. Successive at that. Krstic as well I think. Jeez.


----------



## jarkid

Our peremieter defense is excellent, because they only shoot the ball from downtown, 6/7. not 10/10.


----------



## Premier

End of the first quarter with the Celtics leading by six, 31-25.



> <table class="bodytext" bgcolor="#dcdcdc" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="head" colspan="13" align="center" bgcolor="#06143f">*NEW JERSEY NETS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*STARTERS*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Vince Carter, GF</td><td>12</td><td>1-5</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jason Kidd, PG</td><td>10</td><td>2-4</td><td>1-3</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>7</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jason Collins, FC</td><td>2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Richard Jefferson, SF</td><td>11</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Nenad Krstic, FC</td><td>6</td><td>2-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>4</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*BENCH*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jacque Vaughn, PG</td><td>1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Clifford Robinson, FC</td><td>9</td><td>2-3</td><td>2-2</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>6</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Marc Jackson, FC</td><td>5</td><td>2-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>4</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">*TOTALS*</td><td nowrap="nowrap">*FGM-A*</td><td>*3PM-A*</td><td>*FTM-A*</td><td>*OREB*</td><td>*REB*</td><td>*AST*</td><td>*STL*</td><td>*BLK*</td><td>*TO*</td><td>*PF*</td><td>*PTS*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>10-20</td><td>3-7</td><td>2-2</td><td>0</td><td>7</td><td>8</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>6</td><td>25</td></tr><tr bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="13">
> </td></tr><tr> <td class="head" colspan="13" align="center" bgcolor="#006532">*BOSTON CELTICS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*STARTERS*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ricky Davis, GF</td><td>9</td><td>2-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Delonte West, G</td><td>12</td><td>3-5</td><td>2-2</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>8</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Raef LaFrentz, FC</td><td>8</td><td>2-4</td><td>2-3</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>6</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Paul Pierce, GF</td><td>12</td><td>3-5</td><td>2-2</td><td>2-6</td><td align="right">1</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>10</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Kendrick Perkins, FC</td><td>12</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-2</td><td align="right">1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>3</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*BENCH*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Tony Allen, G</td><td>0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Al Jefferson, PF</td><td>3</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">*TOTALS*</td><td nowrap="nowrap">*FGM-A*</td><td>*3PM-A*</td><td>*FTM-A*</td><td>*OREB*</td><td>*REB*</td><td>*AST*</td><td>*STL*</td><td>*BLK*</td><td>*TO*</td><td>*PF*</td><td>*PTS*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>11-19</td><td>6-7</td><td>3-8</td><td>3</td><td>11</td><td>7</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>31</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## ghoti

Celtics are dead.

No way they can shoot like that in any other quarter, and they can't stop the Nets' offense.


----------



## Petey

Jackson-Robinson-Jefferson-Carter-Vaughn in for the Nets.

Jackson is fouled by Green.

Carter drives and is fouled.

Foul on Al Jefferson.

Going to the line for 2.

Murray in for RJ.

Hey... VEAL in for the Celtics.

Carter hits both.

27-31; Celtics.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

has to go 1-6 before he realizees he will have an off night


----------



## fruitcake

vince hits 2 free throws.


----------



## 7M3

Blatent travel by Greene.


----------



## XRay34

another no travel call

leads to veal for 2

5 points off travels that werent called that lead to 5 pts

should be 1 point game

turnover nj, green fouled, to the line for 2

no d


----------



## Petey

Green to Veal... all net.

Never did that as a Net... j/k.

Nets turn it over, Green has the ball, attacking, fouled.

27-33; Celtics.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake

damn it veal is supposed to suck.


----------



## Petey

Foul on Jackson.

Green is 1 of 2.

27-34; Celtics.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake

thank god the celitics suck at free throws (but amazing at 3 pointers?)


----------



## 7M3

Bingo.


----------



## XRay34

vc 26 foot 3 good finally

2-7, 7 points


----------



## ZÆ

Carter hits a 3

30-34 - Celtics


----------



## fruitcake

oh my god!


----------



## Petey

Vaughn hands if off to Carter with 7 left on the clock, Carter with a LOOOONG 3!

Allen drills it on the other end.

30-36; Celtics.

-Petey


----------



## justasking?

Its about time VC!!! Nice! :clap:


----------



## XRay34

im getting nautious another long jumper good

36 points in 14 minutes for celtics.


----------



## ZÆ

Tony Allen for 2

30-36 - Celtics


----------



## 7M3

What the **** Vaughn? Pass the ****ing ball to carter.


----------



## fruitcake

ok vince scores and then boston scores 4 in a row. what the hell.


----------



## Petey

Vaughn drives, to Jackson, misses, Jefferson with the board.

Dumps to Jefferson on the other end. Al with the bucket.

30-38; Celtics.

Nets time out.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

Shades of the 1st 20 games by NJ

Open shots, all good
and easy layups

wheres the D

38-30 with about 10 minutes to go in 2nd....timeout NJ

get ur head out of ur azzes


----------



## HB

I dont like where this substituition pattern is heading. Frank is at it again


----------



## Jizzy

For some reason in games that we don't play defense and try to outscore the other team make me wanna throwup


----------



## XRay34

Celtics at 66% FG

wow and a lot of jumpers in that FGA


----------



## fruitcake

Hbwoy said:


> I dont like where this substituition pattern is heading. Frank is at it again


yup after this timeout vince will be out and we wll have hte worst five players on hte floor ever.


----------



## Vinsane

we won't win vc is about to sit we won't come back


----------



## 7M3

I love it, Carters wide open coming off the pick, and Mark Jackson refuses to hand him the ball.


----------



## Vinsane

fruitcake said:


> yup after this timeout vince will be out and we wll have hte worst five players on hte floor ever.


yup


----------



## Petey

Jackson with another turnover, miss, Jackson board.

So Jackson either turns it over or shots.

Nets toss it out of bounds now.

30-38; Celtics.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

anotehr turnover, nice rotation u got there frank

lol just as i say tht, another turnover...WOW! put the main guys in already.


----------



## Vincanity15311

get jason bak in there


----------



## HawaiianLaker

why do you guys post all this during the game


----------



## Premier

Another Nets timeout; Celtics up six (36-30); 9:48 left in the second.



> <table class="bodytext" bgcolor="#dcdcdc" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="head" colspan="13" align="center" bgcolor="#06143f">*NEW JERSEY NETS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*STARTERS*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Vince Carter, GF</td><td>14</td><td>2-7</td><td>1-3</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>7</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jason Kidd, PG</td><td>10</td><td>2-4</td><td>1-3</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>7</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jason Collins, FC</td><td>2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Richard Jefferson, SF</td><td>11</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Nenad Krstic, FC</td><td>6</td><td>2-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>4</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*BENCH*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jacque Vaughn, PG</td><td>3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Marc Jackson, FC</td><td>8</td><td>2-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Clifford Robinson, FC</td><td>9</td><td>2-3</td><td>2-2</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>6</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">*TOTALS*</td><td nowrap="nowrap">*FGM-A*</td><td>*3PM-A*</td><td>*FTM-A*</td><td>*OREB*</td><td>*REB*</td><td>*AST*</td><td>*STL*</td><td>*BLK*</td><td>*TO*</td><td>*PF*</td><td>*PTS*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>11-23</td><td>4-8</td><td>4-4</td><td>1</td><td>8</td><td>8</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>7</td><td>30</td></tr><tr bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="13">
> </td></tr><tr> <td class="head" colspan="13" align="center" bgcolor="#006532">*BOSTON CELTICS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*STARTERS*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ricky Davis, GF</td><td>9</td><td>2-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Delonte West, G</td><td>12</td><td>3-5</td><td>2-2</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>8</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Raef LaFrentz, FC</td><td>8</td><td>2-4</td><td>2-3</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>6</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Paul Pierce, GF</td><td>12</td><td>3-5</td><td>2-2</td><td>2-6</td><td align="right">1</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>10</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Kendrick Perkins, FC</td><td>12</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-2</td><td align="right">1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>3</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*BENCH*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Tony Allen, G</td><td>4</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Orien Greene, PG</td><td>1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Al Jefferson, PF</td><td>4</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Brian Scalabrine, PF</td><td>1</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">*TOTALS*</td><td nowrap="nowrap">*FGM-A*</td><td>*3PM-A*</td><td>*FTM-A*</td><td>*OREB*</td><td>*REB*</td><td>*AST*</td><td>*STL*</td><td>*BLK*</td><td>*TO*</td><td>*PF*</td><td>*PTS*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>13-21</td><td>6-7</td><td>4-10</td><td>3</td><td>11</td><td>8</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>36</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## fruitcake

well vince doens't come out yet but two straight turnovers.


----------



## Petey

Jefferson and Krstic have to wait to come in.

Carter denying Davis.

Davis misses the fade, Kidd is back...

Kidd to Carter misses the turnaround in the post.

Al Jefferson w/ the board.

Green hits.

30-40; Celtics.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

vc another bad miss

greene hits

10 point game again

6-0 run

vc looks hurt, hobbling on run and no jump in legs


----------



## Vinsane

Petey said:


> Jackson with another turnover, miss, Jackson board.
> 
> So Jackson either turns it over or shots.
> 
> Nets toss it out of bounds now.
> 
> 30-38; Celtics.
> 
> -Petey


this is collins fault


----------



## NJ Grand NJ

wtf

why isn't vince carter touching it every time down when he's in with the worst players on our team?

why doesn't wright play over murray?

why is mark jackson suited up when shaq isnt playing?


----------



## fruitcake

Premier said:


> Another Nets timeout; Celtics up six (36-30); 9:48 left in the second.


can you do this for us every game? even nets games that don't involve the celtics?


----------



## 7M3

lol

Cliff's trying to win the game for us.


----------



## Petey

Robinson in the post with a odd looking jump hook, it's good.

Robinson with the strip of Davis, out of bounds, still Celtics ball.

RJ and Krstic back in.

32-40; Celtics.

-Petey


----------



## HB

HawaiianLaker said:


> why do you guys post all this during the game


Its fun, plus some of us cant watch it live. Its nice to follow the updates on here


----------



## Petey

Veal misses the open shot.

Board by Kidd.

Nets go to Robinson in the post again, HITS OVER VEAL.

That's the Veal we know.

34-40; Celtics.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Cliff Robinson for 2

34-40 - Celtics


----------



## fruitcake

7M3 said:
 

> lol
> 
> Cliff's trying to win the game for us.


whats so funny cliff is our best player by far. look at that stat line. 10 points, 3 rebounds, 1 assits, by far the best player on our team today.


----------



## XRay34

another dunk with everyone looking

...........speechless


----------



## ZÆ

Al Jefferson for 2

34-42 - Celtics


----------



## HawaiianLaker

you guys post too much i think some people should get lives


----------



## Petey

Ricky Davis in the air, finds the open man... Al Jefferson w/ the dunk.

Cliff is the Nets high scorer w/ 10.

Krstic draws the foul.

34-42; Celtics.

-Petey


----------



## 7M3

This is not the Net's team of the last month.


----------



## Jizzy

If Frank takes Cilffy out, then he deserves to whipped creamed.


----------



## fruitcake

uh oh here comes pierce.


----------



## XRay34

krstic is a bum

he let greene outboard him like that?


----------



## jarkid

vince carter is still struggling, rj enters game for him.

we need vince carter blows out in the next half-game.


----------



## Petey

RJ backing, misses.

Green misses.

Krstic board, Green takes it from him... Jeez, a PG ripping it from Krstic's hands.

Pierce for 3 off the rotation.

34-45; Celtics.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy

HawaiianLaker said:


> you guys post too much i think some people should get lives




You get a freakin life by coming here. Most of us had plans but decided to stay home and watch a Nets game.


----------



## 7M3

Jefferson misses another easy shot, Greene outrebounds ***** Krstic, and Pierce drains a three.


----------



## fruitcake

it is interesting that for the first time, frank is letting vince play through his struggles. he hasn't sat in this game yet.


----------



## XRay34

pierce wide open 3 all good nothing but net

45-34

ever heard of adjusting?


----------



## Petey

Krstic w/ the rainbow, foot on the arch.

36-45; Celtics.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

NJ Grand NJ said:


> wtf
> 
> *why isn't vince carter touching it every time down when he's in with the worst players on our team?*
> 
> why doesn't wright play over murray?
> 
> why is mark jackson suited up when shaq isnt playing?


i always ask this


----------



## fruitcake

krstic has some range, he should starting shooting threes.


----------



## 7M3

Another easy shot missed, this time by nenad.


----------



## XRay34

celtics 7/8 threes

krstic misses easy shot wow this is bad

pierce for 3 finally missed

and krstic stripped yet another time when he going for layup

that happens about 3x a game, either block stripped


----------



## Petey

Al Jefferson with the strong move, in and out.

Green with another board. DAMNIT.

Davis misses the 3.

Krstic misses.

Pierce off another screen, misses the 3 now.

Kidd on the run to Murray and misses, Krstic with the offensive board... and fouled on his way up.

36-45; Celtics.

-Petey


----------



## Vincanity15311

Krstic please never bring the ball back down.. my god he doesnt get it..


----------



## Vincanity15311

it wasnt a foul btw


----------



## fruitcake

vince is struggling, rj should step it up,


----------



## HawaiianLaker

jizzy said:


> You get a freakin life by coming here. Most of us had plans but decided to stay home and watch a Nets game.


that proves my point you dont have a life basketball is more important..no life


----------



## VC_15

is vc in the game now?


----------



## Premier

TV? Timeout; Celtics up nine (45-36); 5:16 left in the second/half.



> <table class="bodytext" bgcolor="#dcdcdc" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="head" colspan="13" align="center" bgcolor="#06143f">*NEW JERSEY NETS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*STARTERS*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Vince Carter, GF</td><td>15</td><td>2-8</td><td>1-3</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>7</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jason Kidd, PG</td><td>13</td><td>2-4</td><td>1-3</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>7</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jason Collins, FC</td><td>2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Richard Jefferson, SF</td><td>14</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Nenad Krstic, FC</td><td>8</td><td>3-5</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>6</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*BENCH*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jacque Vaughn, PG</td><td>3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Marc Jackson, FC</td><td>9</td><td>2-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Lamond Murray, SF</td><td>2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Clifford Robinson, FC</td><td>14</td><td>4-5</td><td>2-2</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>10</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">*TOTALS*</td><td nowrap="nowrap">*FGM-A*</td><td>*3PM-A*</td><td>*FTM-A*</td><td>*OREB*</td><td>*REB*</td><td>*AST*</td><td>*STL*</td><td>*BLK*</td><td>*TO*</td><td>*PF*</td><td>*PTS*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>14-28</td><td>4-8</td><td>4-4</td><td>1</td><td>11</td><td>10</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>4</td><td>7</td><td>36</td></tr><tr bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="13">
> </td></tr><tr> <td class="head" colspan="13" align="center" bgcolor="#006532">*BOSTON CELTICS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*STARTERS*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ricky Davis, GF</td><td>17</td><td>2-5</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Delonte West, G</td><td>12</td><td>3-5</td><td>2-2</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>8</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Raef LaFrentz, FC</td><td>8</td><td>2-4</td><td>2-3</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>6</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Paul Pierce, GF</td><td>13</td><td>4-6</td><td>3-3</td><td>2-6</td><td align="right">1</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>13</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Kendrick Perkins, FC</td><td>12</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-2</td><td align="right">1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>3</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*BENCH*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Tony Allen, G</td><td>5</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Orien Greene, PG</td><td>7</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-2</td><td align="right">2</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>3</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Al Jefferson, PF</td><td>10</td><td>2-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Brian Scalabrine, PF</td><td>4</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">*TOTALS*</td><td nowrap="nowrap">*FGM-A*</td><td>*3PM-A*</td><td>*FTM-A*</td><td>*OREB*</td><td>*REB*</td><td>*AST*</td><td>*STL*</td><td>*BLK*</td><td>*TO*</td><td>*PF*</td><td>*PTS*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>17-32</td><td>7-9</td><td>4-10</td><td>5</td><td>16</td><td>11</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>45</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## fruitcake

VC_15 said:


> is vc in the game now?


vc never left. he's played every minute so far i believe.


----------



## Jizzy

Why the **** does Krstic even bring the ball down? When you're a big, you have to keep the ball in the air or the guards will strip it. What the hell does Cartwriight teach Krstic?


----------



## XRay34

Premier said:


> TV? Timeout; Celtics up nine (45-36); 5:16 left in the second/half.



dude get out, and stop witht hat stat post crap

takes up whole screen.


----------



## Vinsane

vaughn in for murray??


----------



## fruitcake

Carter15Nets said:


> dude get out, and stop witht hat stat post crap
> 
> takes up whole screen.


not at all i love that stat thing. make your screen bigger then.


----------



## 7M3

heinson lets us know that one injury puts us pack into the back, and that were not bulit right.


----------



## XRay34

kidd open and krstic shoots fadeaway

why they playing so bad

and davis hits 20 footer on other end

::throws up::


----------



## Petey

Carter15Nets said:


> dude get out, and stop witht hat stat post crap
> 
> takes up whole screen.


I misses the whole 1st, it's usefull to people who aren't able to watch the game to get a better understanding of what is going on.

Nets miss, and Davis drops a bucket.

36-47; Celtics.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

why does kristic shoot more than rj


----------



## fruitcake

i think vince is going to play 48 min.


----------



## fruitcake

I HATE IT WHEN VAUGHN shoots


----------



## NJ Grand NJ

Anyone notice how many times Krstic gets fouled while trying to go up with the ball and they always call it a clean strip? Can someone tell the refs he's not a rookie anymore, they don't have to keep hating on him.


----------



## Dumpy

HawaiianLaker said:


> that proves my point you dont have a life basketball is more important..no life


I'm very satisfied with every aspect of my life, and this happens to be part of it. Now, let me take the opportunity to mention that it is rude to come here and insult the posters. Don't do it again.


----------



## XRay34

fruitcake said:


> i think vince is going to play 48 min.


hes been on bench for 4 min now


----------



## Petey

Vaughn shoots, misses, Krstic w/ the board... out to RJ, Nets reset, ball out of bounds on the Celtics.

Jefferson way off.

36-47; Celtics.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

fruitcake said:


> i think vince is going to play 48 min.


he isnt in now


----------



## VC_15

Give the ball to VC.... it's that simple...


----------



## Jizzy

HawaiianLaker said:


> that proves my point you dont have a life basketball is more important..no life




OMG, Can a moderator like suspend this dude before I go crazy on his ***. Listen bro, I'm not the biggest follower of the NBA, hell man, basketball isn't that important to me. I got other **** to do. I just like posting here. BTW, my man, you're posting here. You have no life. **** off.


----------



## vinsanity-z-da-man

I think that with all the media hype from Wednesday's game, our player's have gotten full of themselves and have greatly underestimated this Celtic team.


----------



## Petey

Davis misses, board by Collins.

Nets miss. Celtics miss. RJ throws it out of bounds.

36-47; Celtics.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

Un F"n Real!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fruitcake

AW0T97234ONSLKJP;G08QOU3W;PSMF

damn it


----------



## 7M3

fruitcake said:


> i think vince is going to play 48 min.


jesus, he's already sat a large portion of the second.

Carter misses a wide open three, jefferson throws a horrible pass.

This is among the worst basketball the nets (with rj) have played this year.


----------



## Vinsane

to many jumpers


----------



## XRay34

since when did celtics play pistonsesque defense

they blow the game 5 times vs sixers and now owning us tonight

wait till f'n tomorrow night.


----------



## roro26

We can`t get a rhythm going. :nonono:


----------



## XRay34

7M3 said:


> jesus, he's already sat a large portion of the second.
> 
> Carter misses a wide open three, jefferson throws a horrible pass.
> 
> This is among the worst basketball the nets (with rj) have played this year.


worst game in about 20 games with rj in lineup


----------



## vinsanity-z-da-man

We should really let JKidd shoot. His strokes been lookin good lately--deadly from the 3.


----------



## AJC NYC

i know we are gonna win


----------



## Jizzy

Why can't we win win ****in consistently?


----------



## fruitcake

7M3 said:


> jesus, he's already sat a large portion of the second.
> 
> Carter misses a wide open three, jefferson throws a horrible pass.
> 
> This is among the worst basketball the nets (with rj) have played this year.


my bad.


----------



## Jizzy

AJC NYC said:


> i know we are gonna win



Oh god


----------



## Petey

4 of 14 from the field, 4 turnovers.

Kidd w/ the steal... throws the lead pass to RJ, jams.

38-47; Celtics.

-Petey


----------



## 7M3

rofl

and the celtics announcers continue to insist the nets are playing well.


----------



## XRay34

lol another uncontenstited layup not even touched

if u cant defend the arc and outside u should at least defend the paint.

krstic is a bum


----------



## fruitcake

at least kidd is on triple double pace.


----------



## Vinsane

why the **** is kidd shootin


----------



## Petey

Perkins gets inside and converts.

Lawrence looking down at the refs... no call on the moving screen?

Kidd misses, Kidd with the steal, but steps out of bounds.

38-49; Celtics.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

its ok if u miss a shot boston because chances are u going to get offensive rebound.


----------



## Petey

Pierce shots, Raef w/ the board, out to Pierce, Celtics resets.

Foul by Carter.

Nets 4th team foul.

38-49; Celtics.

-Petey


----------



## vinsanity-z-da-man

7M3 said:


> rofl
> 
> and the celtics announcers continue to insist the nets are playing well.


Because even on a bad night, the Nets are tonnes better than the Celtics on average.


----------



## XRay34

pierce schooled the hell out of rj and the rest right there

wow behind back 2x and scored

rj owned


----------



## 7M3

apparently, the nets dont have an inside game, but the celtics do. id take both carter and krstic over any player on the celtics, excepting pierce.


----------



## Petey

Pierce attacks the rim and flips it in.

Carter off glass and hits.

40-51; Celtics.

-Petey


----------



## NJ Grand NJ

have we even gotten to the freethrow line? These refs are ridiculous.


----------



## XRay34

pierce schools rj again

rj cant guard him so how bout double him


----------



## 7M3

Jefferson with a little too much beer pong last night apparently.


----------



## Petey

Pierce in the air, fouled by Jefferson... throws it up.

Miss.

Hits the 1st at the line, and the 2nd.

40-53; Celtics.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

rj is being bullied


----------



## Jizzy

RJ can't defend like he used to.


----------



## Petey

Jefferson returns the favor, drives, and is fouled.

Going to the line for 2.

Hits the 1st, hits the 2nd.

42-53; Celtics.

-Petey


----------



## NJ Grand NJ

Announcers are only hoping that we're playing good basketball. They're one of the biggest homers ive seen on LP.


----------



## Petey

Raef misses the 3.

Kidd to RJ on the baseline, RJ called for the travel.

21 seconds remain in the half.

42-53; Celtics.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

nets coulda held for 1 and they cant finish a layup rj airballs layup what the heck and grabs it, travel

now celtics hold for 1

53-42


----------



## JCB

ugh


----------



## fruitcake

how come they dont call travelling on them


----------



## Vinsane

why is rj shootin


----------



## Jizzy

WTF is with RJ missing layups and dunks?


----------



## Petey

Vaughn in for Kidds, Collins also out.

Nets 5 turnovers
Celtics 1 turnover

In the period.

Pierce with the lead for Davis, but out of bounds.

Nets get it back with 3.4 on the clock.

Carter drives and is fouled with 0.1 on the clock... LOL

Green w/ the foul.

42-53; Celtics.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake

Vinsane said:


> why is rj shootin


cliffy should shoot.


----------



## JCB

Why hasn't Padgett played?


----------



## fruitcake

please make these two free throws so we're only down by 9.


----------



## Petey

Carter hits both.

44-53; Celtics.

Half time.

-Petey


----------



## JCB

Well that half didn't go as I planned.


----------



## Vincanity15311

D needs to step up.. and i'm seeing signs of life from carter...we shud be in for a better 2nd half


----------



## Vinsane

if we don't have the lead after 3 we will lose certainly


----------



## fruitcake

ok some good news

boston went from 58% fg percentage in the first quarter to 43% in the second quarter
and 86% from 3 point land in the first quarter to 20% from 3 point land in the second quarter.


----------



## squaleca

they should just put VC in the post! like they did late against the sixers!!!!


----------



## JCB

At least we're still in it. It could be A LOT worse.


----------



## JCB

Boston's D has been good. They are giving us trouble getting into our motions and sets.


----------



## justasking?

VC has 11 points, 3-10 in FG, RJ has 6 points, 2-6 with 3 TOs!!!


----------



## Jizzy

Anyone remeber last year the last game of the season? Down 19 at halftime. VC got hurt. Came back and won against the Celtics.


----------



## vinsanity-z-da-man

Ok, now that our guy's have had their fun, our main objective again should be put the ball into Carter's hands. As well as defending the freakin perimeter. Down by nine at the half is acceptable especially the way the Nets have been playing. I'm still confident the Net's will pull out a win, Celtics too young collectively IMO, will choke in crunch time.


----------



## Petey

jizzy said:


> Anyone remeber last year the last game of the season? Down 19 at halftime. VC got hurt. Came back and won against the Celtics.


The game where Pierce only played 28 minutes?

-Petey


----------



## JCB

Thank God for Cliff Robinson.


----------



## 7M3

squaleca said:


> they should just put VC in the post! like they did late against the sixers!!!!


That's how we started out the game. Boston tripled Vince, and the Nets couldn't make wide open outside shots.


----------



## Vinsane

jizzy said:


> Anyone remeber last year the last game of the season? Down 19 at halftime. VC got hurt. Came back and won against the Celtics.


and there starters sat


----------



## Premier

7M3 said:


> apparently, the nets dont have an inside game, but the celtics do. id take both carter and krstic over any player on the celtics, excepting pierce.


Krstic right now isn't even as good as Delonte West, much less Ricky Davis.


----------



## 7M3

Premier said:


> Krstic right now isn't even as good as Delonte West, much less Ricky Davis.


:laugh:

Right now, meaning this game?

Just to clarify, I'd take Krstic and Carter *in the post* over any player on the Celtics, excepting Pierce.


----------



## theKidd-5

hey guys just got in....wats happening??


----------



## Phenom Z28

"Bad teams will let you back into the ballgame." Remember that 

Boston is especially good at that this year.


----------



## JCB

theKidd-5 said:


> hey guys just got in....wats happening??


 We're losing.


----------



## aquaitious

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> "Bad teams will let you back into the ballgame." Remember that
> 
> Boston is especially good at that this year.


I prefer "Young teams" or "Badly coached teams" 

:biggrin:


----------



## Vinsane

anybody know what happened to ai
sixers losin


----------



## Premier

7M3 said:


> Right now, meaning this game?


Right now meaning this season. For the future, I would take Jefferson over Krstic.



> Just to clarify, I'd take Krstic and Carter *in the post* over any player on the Celtics, excepting Pierce.


Noted. Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## XRay34

53-46 who would have thought the way we played


----------



## Petey

Carter has a 17.9 +/-, 2nd in the NBA only to...

Wade (with 20+).

Carter adding to it, hits a bucket to start the half.

46-53; Celtics.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Vince Carter for 2

46-53 - Celtics


----------



## XRay34

Premier said:


> Right now meaning this season. For the future, I would take Jefferson over Krstic.
> 
> 
> Noted. Thanks for clearing that up.


Al Jefferson > KRstic for future


----------



## ZÆ

Rafe LaFrance to the free throw line for 2...
he hits both

46-55 - Celtics


----------



## Petey

LaFrentz is fouled, and hits both.

Can anyone beleive at one point he was the 3rd overall pick in his draft?

46-55; Celtics.

-Petey


----------



## HB

Seriously there is something wrong with Jason Collins. Sir Foul-A-Lot


----------



## ZÆ

Perkins for 2

46-57 - Celtics


----------



## Vinsane

pass to vince
kidd stop shootin


----------



## XRay34

perkins owns the bum krtic
4-0 run
11 point lead

AGAIN

vc misses 3, this is pathetci


----------



## vinsanity-z-da-man

Petey said:


> Carter has a 17.9 +/-, 2nd in the NBA only to...
> 
> Wade (with 20+).
> 
> Carter adding to it, hits a bucket to start the half.
> 
> 46-53; Celtics.
> 
> -Petey


What does the whole +/- thing mean? Like when Carter's in we're 17.9 points better?


----------



## tr_west

RJ with the continuation. Add that to the AND1 leader.


----------



## Petey

Carter to Kidd for the open 3, and misses.

Perkins under the basket with a spin move on Krstic and hits.

Carter missfires on the other end.

Celtics turnover... Collins to RJ...

Fouled by Davis, long way from the basket.

RJ gets the continuation... LOL

And 1?

Yes.

49-57; Celtics.

-Petey


----------



## 7M3

rofl

These senile old *******s still think that was Al Jefferson.


----------



## XRay34

vinsanity-z-da-man said:


> What does the whole +/- thing mean? Like when Carter's in we're 17.9 points better?


ya when carters on court nets +18


----------



## ZÆ

Richard Jefferson hits for 2 and is going to the free htrow line for 1...
he hits it

49-57 - Celtics


----------



## fruitcake

tr_west said:


> RJ with the continuation. Add that to the AND1 leader.


misses the free throw?


----------



## tr_west

vinsanity-z-da-man said:


> What does the whole +/- thing mean? Like when Carter's in we're 17.9 points better?


Yeah. When Vince enters the game the Nets score 17.9 points more than the other team.


----------



## Petey

RJ to Krstic, to RJ, to Krstic, misses.

Another boston turnover.

Kidd to RJ. RJ drives and fouled.

Going to the line for 2.

49-57; Celtics.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

Now the Nets stepping up the D

Like how they coming out here in the 3rd...hopefully keep it up.


----------



## tr_west

Lots and Lots of Turnover's for the Celtics. RJ going to the line for 2. Nets down 8.


----------



## Vinsane

chance to cut the lead to 6 and we go to nenad


----------



## fruitcake

never yahoo gamechannel screw up, rj hits the free throw now gets fouled by perkins.


----------



## Petey

fruitcake said:


> misses the free throw?


Actually, he finished it off.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

Is anyone watching the heat vs. spurs wade sure does get alot of foul calls that arent really foul calls


----------



## XRay34

tr_west said:


> Yeah. When Vince enters the game the Nets score 17.9 points more than the other team.



wait so when vc on bench nets are -17.5? since their point diff is +0.4 this year

so nets get outscored 17.5 ppg when vc is on bench which is only 11 mpg?

getting outscored 17.5 ppg in only 11 mpg 

wow


----------



## fruitcake

Petey said:


> Actually, he finished it off.
> 
> -Petey


ya gamechannel ****ed it up.


----------



## fruitcake

Vinsane said:


> Is anyone watching the heat vs. spurs wade sure does get alot of foul calls that arent really foul calls


who cares both teams can't hit free throws anyway.


----------



## ZÆ

Richard Jefferson to the free throw line for 2...
Jefferson hits both

51-57 - Celtics


----------



## Petey

RJ hits both.

Nets down 6.

51-57; Celtics.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

krstic making perkins look like shaq


----------



## ZÆ

Perkins for 2

51-59 - Celtics


----------



## tr_west

Carter15Nets said:


> wait so when vc on bench nets are -17.5? since their point diff is +0.4 this year
> 
> so nets get outscored 17.5 ppg when vc is on bench which is only 11 mpg?
> 
> getting outscored 17.5 ppg in only 11 mpg
> 
> wow



No I don't believe so. I just think that it means that when Vince Carter is in the game we outscore the opponent by almost 18 points.


----------



## aquaitious

Krstic owned!



I LOVE PERKINS.

Nice try of a flop through.


----------



## ZÆ

Carter for 3

54-59 - Celtics


----------



## Vinsane

wtf is perkins


----------



## XRay34

Nets on fire

59-56 Boston lead cut to 3


----------



## ZÆ

Collins for 2

56-59 - Celtics


----------



## tr_west

The Celtics are trying to keep us in the game. COLLINS WITH THE JUMPER!!!


----------



## Petey

Krstic drains another, and Davis kicks it out of bounds off the half court set.

Collins w/ another standing one hander.

56-59; Celtics.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

THE TAKEOVER said:


> Carter for 3
> 
> 54-59 - Celtics


you mean kidd


----------



## aquaitious

Carter15Nets said:


> krstic making perkins look like shaq


Haha, so true. :rotf:


----------



## XRay34

THE TAKEOVER said:


> Carter for 3
> 
> 54-59 - Celtics



carter is white?


----------



## Jizzy

Who the hell is Perkins?


----------



## HB

Kendrick Perkins is really not this good. Whats wrong with the nets' bigs


----------



## ZÆ

Paul Pierce for 2

56-61 - Celtics


----------



## XRay34

pierce just shook rj AGAIN

this is not working god damnit i hate pierce


----------



## tr_west

Vinsane said:


> wtf is perkins


A restaurant. Pierce with the jumper. 61-56 Celts.


----------



## Vinsane

Why Are We Going To Nenad


----------



## ZÆ

Rafe LaFrance for 2

56-63 - Celtics


----------



## XRay34

4-0 run in 15 seconds

back up to 7

unreal how he was left open for layp


----------



## vinsanity-z-da-man

Who hit the 3???? Carter or Kidd?


----------



## aquaitious

jizzy said:


> Who the hell is Perkins?


The Celtics BIG man.


----------



## Petey

... Celtics go on a roll and push it back to 7.

Krstic to Carter, Carter to RJ, misses.

West brings it up. West goes baseline, scores on the reverse, Nets time out.

56-65; Celtics.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

wow nets cut it to 3, 1 minute later its back up to 9

timeout NJ so much for nets D stepping up, was or like 3 min now garbage again


----------



## Vinsane

someone please tell me why aren't we passin to carter


----------



## ZÆ

West for 2

56-65 - Celtics


----------



## VC_15

F'''k this man.. 5 mins in this quarter and vc has only 1 shot attempt!~


----------



## Jizzy

Holy crap, it was like a 3 point lead and all of a sudden it went to 7.


----------



## aquaitious

Hbwoy said:


> Kendrick Perkins is really not this good. Whats wrong with the nets' bigs


Honestly, what bigs? 

Let's not kid ourselves, the Nets bigs act very small.


----------



## fruitcake

jizzy said:


> Holy crap, it was like a 3 point lead and all of a sudden it went to 7.


you mean 9.


----------



## Vinsane

celtics 5-5 4 of those from the paint
nets 4-9 vc only two shots wtf?


----------



## vinsanity-z-da-man

**** Lawrence Frank and his elementary basketball philosophy! Give the ball to Carter!


----------



## ZÆ

Carter15Nets said:


> carter is white?


o was it Kidd that hit it?


----------



## XRay34

reason why this is happening is we shooting long range jumpers with 15+ on shot clock, which leads to celtics pushing ball and scoring

its a joke how nets are running away from what has been working for them this season, getting ball to vc/rj and letting them go to rack

but they settling for jumpers , they fell into the stupid trap cause celtics gunning, now they have to gun, just play ur own game damnit...they hitting their shots we not. so stop trying to hit bad % shots


----------



## Jizzy

Why the **** doesn't VC demand the ball?


----------



## XRay34

nice pass rj idiot

we meant to loss tonight


----------



## tr_west

OOO what a pass by RJ.


----------



## fruitcake

Yay Here Comes Cliffy


----------



## 7M3

Is Richard Jefferson retarded?

In all seriousness, a retard is the only person I would ever imagine capable of a pass like that.


----------



## Petey

Kidd to RJ, RJ throws it out of bounds...

West brings it up, to Davis and fouled in the lane on a reach in.

Collins called on it.

Cliff in for Krstic at the TO.

56-65; Celtics.

Krstic has to come in for Collins as that was Collins' 4th.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

i mean honestly how hard is it to get the ball to vc


----------



## vinsanity-z-da-man

aquaitious said:


> Honestly, what bigs?
> 
> Let's not kid ourselves, the Nets bigs act very small.


Ya, our bigs always turn it over in the paint and we let little ***** *** guards drive for the and 1's. Krstic needs to become angry sooner or later. Little guys have a knack of schooling him.


----------



## tr_west

VC just OWNED Pierce on the inbounds!!!


----------



## XRay34

cliff robinson keeping us in the game


----------



## Petey

Raef goes baseline and takes it out of bounds.

Kidd to Robinson for a LINE DRIVE 3!

59-65; Celtics.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy

First RJ has a tatoo that looks like a 7 year old drew. Then he has terrible basketball IQ. He still plays like a rookie sometimes.


----------



## 7M3

**** Carter, Cliffs gonna for 40!


----------



## tr_west

Uncle Cliff for 3!!


----------



## Premier

Celtics telecast: "The last pass by Richard Jefferson was intentional grounding."


----------



## Dumpy

tr_west said:


> Yeah. When Vince enters the game the Nets score 17.9 points more than the other team.


there are two different ways to measure +/-; one way looks at the number of points the Nets score and give up when he is in the game and normalizes per 48 minutes; the other way combines that number with a calculation of how the team does when that player is on the bench. This method partly rewards players if the reserves at their postiion are terrible. I don't know which way the 17.9 refers to.


----------



## fruitcake

goooooooooo cliffy!!!


----------



## ZÆ

Cliff Robinson for 3

59-65 - Celtics


----------



## vinsanity-z-da-man

I don't think anyone can fully cover Vince alone, especially when he's agressive. Now if only I could call up LFrank.


----------



## ZÆ

Jefferson for 2

61-65 - Celtics


----------



## Petey

Krstic called for his 3rd away from the ball, Nets 4th team foul.

Celtics turnover.

Kidd to RJ on the break... up and under dunk away from West.

Celtics called on a travel. Pierce called on it.

61-65; Celtics.

-Petey


----------



## tr_west

Another Celtics turnover. RJ with the dunk. Pierce travels!!


----------



## 7M3

Pierce makes that move 10 times a game.


----------



## XRay34

And a nice 5-0 run by NJ to cut it to 4

Nets playing team ball now not that 1/1 jack up shots


----------



## Petey

Carter to Kidd, misses the 3.

Carter taps it to Kidd.

Kidd gets the board, attacks, foul on West.

Kidd to the line for 2.

61-65; Celtics.

-Petey


----------



## VC_15

Omg!!!... give the ball to f''kin vc...


----------



## tr_west

LOL the big guy was playing keep away from Vince. Kidd going to the line for 2. Makes both. 2 point game.


----------



## 7M3

Guess what, Tommy? When stars force contact, they get calls. You should realize this, having Paul Pierce on your favorite team.


----------



## ZÆ

Jason Kidd to the free throw line for 2...
Kidd hits both

63-65 - Celtics


----------



## Petey

Kidd hits both.

63-65; Celtics.

The closest since the early moments.

West on a quick release.

63-67; Celtics.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

WIIIIIIIIIIIIDE OPEN WOW!!!!!!

Defense is a joke

back up to 4


----------



## ZÆ

West for 2

63-67 - Celtics


----------



## theKidd-5

nets are 100% from the ft.... nice=]


----------



## tr_west

Beautiful pass from Carter to Kidd. AND1 !!!!. 2 point game.a


----------



## Petey

Kidd to Carter, Kidd cutting, Kidd hits foul on West.

Chance to cut it to 1?

What great ball movement.

65-67; Celtics.

Hits.

Nets down 1.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Jason Kidd hits for 2 and is going to the free throw line for 1...
He hits the free throw

66-67 - Celtics


----------



## Jizzy

It's rock and roll time
It's lock and load time
Adios Amigo, it's gotta go time


----------



## XRay34

Nets 1st lead since 2-0!

68-67


----------



## ZÆ

Cliff Robinson for 2

68-67 - Nets


----------



## Petey

Carter w/ the board.

Robinson hits.

68-67; Nets.

-Petey


----------



## tr_west

Forget about Vince give Cliffy the ball. He's a beast!!!!


----------



## ZÆ

Rickey Davis for 2

68-69 - Celtics


----------



## Petey

Davis with a basket.

Carter called on a travel.

68-69; Celtics.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

Why does Jason Collins start over C.R.?


----------



## ZÆ

Rickey Davis for 2

68-71 - Celtics


----------



## XRay34

Ricky Davis 4-0 run in 20 seconds

Back up to 3


----------



## 7M3

Jefferson is a flatout liability defensively tonight.


----------



## tr_west

Krstic with the dunk. 71-70 Celtics.


----------



## ZÆ

Nanad Krstic for 2

70-71 - Celtics


----------



## Petey

Davis in the paint, goes glass, hits w/ 2 hands.

Carter to Krstic... KRSTIC w/ THE DUNK!

LOL

West called on the offensive foul.

Nice play by Robinson.

Nets big men love to pick up charges...

70-71; Celtics.

-Petey


----------



## HB

Carter15Nets said:


> Why does Jason Collins start over C.R.?


am thinkin the same thing


----------



## Petey

Carter to Wright for a 3, misses.

Kidd on Pierce.

Al Jefferson spins.

Krstic board, to Kidd.

Kidd to Carter.

Misses the 3.

70-71; Celtics.

-Petey


----------



## tr_west

Antoine Wright's in , misses a 3.


----------



## ZÆ

Krstic for 2

72-71 - Nets


----------



## XRay34

Paul Pierce gets more calls than Allen Iverson/Kobe Bryant


----------



## tr_west

Good pass by Cliffy to Nenad. Nets lead by 1. Foul on the Nets, someone's going to the line.


----------



## Jizzy

Cliffy will leave you with nothing to go home with
His skin is thick
Because he be all up in the mix of action


----------



## Petey

Davis misses the 3.

Robinson with the board. To Kidd, to Robinson, to Krstic, Krstic goes glass. Hits!

Call away from the ball.

Nets over the limit. Foul on Carter.

72-71; Nets.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake

cmon nets make sure you have a lead at the end of the third!


----------



## Petey

Pierce was only 4 of 8 from the line.

Hits 1 to tie. 2nd for the lead.

72-73, Celtics.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Pierce to the free throw line for 2...
he hits both

72-73 - Celtics


----------



## XRay34

Antoine Wright is so lost out there please get him out

4-0 run in 20 seoncds

back up to 3 point lead for boston


----------



## Petey

Wright loses the ball on the other end.

Jefferson, Carter called on the goal tend.

72-75, Celtics.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Al Jeferson for 2 (gloetending on Carter)

72-75 - Celtics


----------



## tr_west

Cliff misses the three. Pierce misses the three but Jefferson with a rebound. Pierce is fouled.


----------



## Petey

Carter to Robinson, misses the 3.

Pierce misses the 3.

Al Jefferson w/ the board.

Pierce gets inside, gets his own board... fouled.

Krstic or Carter?

72-75, Celtics.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

Awful, Celtics 3rd chance to score and get fouled

get a defensive reb please?

gonna be back up to 5 just like that


----------



## Petey

Pierce hits the 1st, and the 2nd.

72-77, Celtics.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Paul Pierce to the free throw line for 2...
Pierce hits both

72-77 - Celtics


----------



## fruitcake

Petey said:


> Carter to Robinson, misses the 3.
> 
> Pierce misses the 3.
> 
> Al Jefferson w/ the board.
> 
> Pierce gets inside, gets his own board... fouled.
> 
> Krstic or Carter?
> 
> 72-75, Celtics.
> 
> -Petey


wright


----------



## Petey

Vaughn in for Kidd.

Allen on Carter.

Krstic to Robinson... ball hangs, Carter with 2 hand slam to finish.

74-77, Celtics.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy

Dammit


----------



## Premier

Nice tip-slam by Carter.

The Celtics' defensive rotations are awful. I hate Doc Rivers.


----------



## ZÆ

Vince Carter for 2

74-77 - Celtics


----------



## XRay34

please refs, he did not save that in bounce 

nets have 6 seconds to bring it down and score


----------



## tr_west

Cliff misses the shot but Vince is there with the Dunk. Wright looks scared. He isn't moving from that spot on the right behind the 3 point line.


----------



## Petey

Celtics called on a 24 shot clock violation.

Nets can tie to end this...

74-77, Celtics.

Wright goes to the 3, back rim... Damn.

End of the 3rd.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

77-74 after 3, Nets down 3

Wright = Scrub


----------



## ZÆ

74-77 - Celtics
After the 3rd


----------



## Vinsane

while we are down by 3 vince needs to put his seal on the game


----------



## vinsanity-z-da-man

When do the coaches cast their votes for the all star bench players?


----------



## VC_15

I don't get how hot u are... when it comes to the end of quarters... give the f''ing ball to vince...


----------



## Petey

If the Nets can pull this out, will only be the 2nd victory of the season going into the 4th without the lead.

The Nets were favored by -1.5 tonight...

-Petey


----------



## tr_west

Carter15Nets said:


> 77-74 after 3, Nets down 3
> 
> Wright = Scrub


He only missed 1 legit 3 pointer. The other was a buzzer beater. Give him at least 5 shots.


----------



## Vinsane

did everyone vote for vc today


----------



## AJC NYC

I know we are gonna win Jizzy or Jessy whatever ur name is


----------



## Phenom Z28

VC_15 said:


> I don't get how hot u are... when it comes to the end of quarters... give the f''ing ball to vince...


He had the ball but got stuck so he had to pass it. Valliant effort by Wright.


----------



## JCB

Carter15Nets said:


> 77-74 after 3, Nets down 3
> 
> Wright = Scrub


 Why is he a scrub?


----------



## jarkid

i don't realise why frank let wright play at this emergent time.


----------



## vinsanity-z-da-man

Vinsane said:


> did everyone vote for vc today


I don't really think it matters anymore. VC too far behind. Only chance is if he pulls his Fredrick Weis dunk and everybody sees it on NBATV.


----------



## XRay34

grizzlies STINK!


----------



## Petey

Carter w/ the board.

Veal is covering RJ.

RJ goes right at Veal.

Foul on Veal.

SMART PLAY.

1st team foul.

-Petey


----------



## 7M3

Better put Kidd in the game now, before we need to.


----------



## Petey

Carter loses it, gets it back, and Nets called on a shot clock violation.

74-77, Celtics.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

Chaser 55 said:


> Why is he a scrub?


You got a TV?


----------



## Petey

Pierce goes base line.

Fouled, on Krstic, his 4th.

Pierce back to the line.

Kidd in for Carter.

Misses the 1st. And misses the 2nd.

74-77, Celtics.

-Petey


----------



## 7M3

Vince is taken out? Are you ****ing joking?


----------



## vinsanity-z-da-man

Carter15Nets said:


> grizzlies STINK!


Aren't they winning 79-77?


----------



## ZÆ

Paul Pierce to the free throw line for 2...
Pierce misses both

74-77 - Celtics


----------



## Vinsane

dumb move by frank why is carter sittin


----------



## Petey

RJ with the board...

Jefferson to Robinson, to Kidd to RJ, RJ hits back rim.

Celtics miss 2 put backs, Kidd board.

Kidd to Krstic, stripped, Krstic swipes it off Veal, Nets ball.

74-77, Celtics.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW!!!!!! hacked on ARM and no foul?


----------



## 7M3

Krstic simply gets no respect from the refs whatsoever.


----------



## vinsanity-z-da-man

Wow, Pierce really killing his team with missed free throws. Yet he'll go crazy if you give him the 3.


----------



## Petey

Davis in for Pierce.

Kidd to Krstic, misses.

Kidd w/ the steal.

Kidd fouled by Allen.

To the line for 2.

74-77, Celtics.

-Petey


----------



## Krakista

jarkid said:


> i don't realise why frank let wright play at this emergent time.


Wright needs experience and we're down only by a few points. A good risk on the part of our coach.


----------



## Jizzy

Is Frank really that stupid? When a player is hot, why does Frank take him out? Just don't get his rotation


----------



## Vinsane

where is vince 
why is he sittin


----------



## tr_west

Another turnover by the Celts. Kidd goes to the line makes 1 out of 2.


----------



## XRay34

eddie jones misses both fts are u kidding me


----------



## ZÆ

Jason Kidd to the free throe line for 2...
Kidd hits 1 of 2

75-77 - Celtics


----------



## Petey

Kidd hits 1 of 2.

Bring Carter in w/ Pierce on the bench!!!

Jefferson w/ the fake, foul by Collins, his 5th. LOL

75-77, Celtics.

-Petey


----------



## 7M3

Goshdarn, Collins is so GREAT defensively!


----------



## VC_15

Jason collins comes in.. and boom he fouls....


----------



## XRay34

Grizz 79-77 with 7 seconds and Eddie Jones missed both FT's

Sixers going for Tie or W now

Gonna have Magic like Celtic game


----------



## ZÆ

Al Jefferson to the free throw line for 2...
Jefferson makes 1 of 2

75-78 - Celtics


----------



## Petey

Colllins out now.

Jefferson is 1 of 2.

75-78, Celtics.

Jackson in for Collins.

Robinson hits the 3!!!

TIE GAME!

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

Cliff Robinson amazing

18 off the bench


----------



## ZÆ

Cliff Robinson for 3

78-78


----------



## tr_west

Cliffy for 3!!!! Tie game.


----------



## fruitcake

i love you cliffy.


----------



## XRay34

Daivs hits, they just wont let us go on top for at least 30 sec


----------



## Petey

Better get the win when Robinson goes season high guys!

Davis gets the hop.

78-80, Celtics.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Rickey Davis for 2

78-80 - Celtics


----------



## ZÆ

Jason Kidd for 2

80-80


----------



## AND1NBA

Twin has played what? 9 minutes and has 5 fouls? Tell me how he's a good defender again?


----------



## tr_west

What a play by Kidd. 80-80.


----------



## Krakista

jizzy said:


> Is Frank really that stupid? When a player is hot, why does Frank take him out? Just don't get his rotation


Players need rest.


----------



## Jizzy

Thank god, Cliffy was created.


----------



## XRay34

iverson makes the clutch shot wow grizzlies choked bad, had game in bag

watch sixers get cheap win like the friggin boston game


----------



## Petey

Kidd hits, and ties the game.

Vaughn pokes it away, save by Allen.

Away from the ball foul.

On Jackson.

Time out taken.

8:27 remaining.

78-80, Celtics.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

is vince set to check in yet


----------



## Vinsane

if vince isnt in after timeour frank is dumb


----------



## Krakista

AND1NBA said:


> Twin has played what? 9 minutes and has 5 fouls? Tell me how he's a good defender again?


Maybe not tonight.


----------



## 7M3

Petey said:


> Better get the win when Robinson goes season high guys!


What a stupid thing to say, when no one else on the team has played well.


----------



## XRay34

Cliff should start

1 he spreads the floor
2 he is a very good defensive player to be honest, not like he used to be, but still good
3 he can drop 15-20, jason collins couldnt dream of that
4 he dont get 5 fouls in 9 min every game
5 hes a smart vet


----------



## Petey

Davis misses, Kidd gets stripped by Green. Green fouled by Vaughn.

Nets damn 4th.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy

Eddie Jones is the biggest choker in NBA history.


----------



## Petey

Green hits both.

80-82, Celtics.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Green to the free throw line for 2...
Green hits both

80-82 - Celtics


----------



## Vinsane

why is the best offensive player not in with game tied in the 4th


----------



## ZÆ

Jason Kidd for 3

83-82 - Nets


----------



## XRay34

sixers bout to get 2 wins back to back fridays they had no right winning

thats 2 game swing in standings man


----------



## Petey

Kidd from down town!

21 point, 7 assists, 7 boards.

83-82, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## tr_west

Jason Kidd for 3!!! 83-82 Nets.


----------



## fruitcake

Go Nets!!!


----------



## Jizzy

Frank is just plain silly. Hate his rotations


----------



## ZÆ

Jefferson for 2

85-82 - Nets


----------



## XRay34

ricky davis is automatic off screens


----------



## Petey

RJ w/ the steal on Pierce, Veal fouls him.

West in now.

Vaughn brings it up.

Carter still out.

Jefferson misses, then good for the tip.

Davis right back.

85-84, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Rickey Davis for 2

85-84 - Nets


----------



## Vinsane

vince still not in


----------



## tr_west

Jefferson tips in his own shot. Davis with a Jumper. 85-84 Nets.


----------



## fruitcake

lets pulll away...


----------



## Premier

Scalabrine sucks...

...but that was a great block.


----------



## 7M3

Goddamn Marc Jackson is pathetic.


----------



## XRay34

OMFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFG

marc jackson takes him 50 seconds to go for dunk waits to get blocked and davis scores on other end

4-0 run in 15 sec AGAIN
kidd airball, fans going nuts


----------



## ZÆ

Rickey Davis for 2 (goletending on Kidd)

85-86 - Celtics


----------



## Petey

OMG... DAMN.

Kidd to Jackson, blocked by Veal on the dunk.

Davis scores as goal tending is called.

Kidd way off on the 3.

85-86, Celtics.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

what is wrong with frank


----------



## fruitcake

oh come on..not again.


----------



## XRay34

rj cant finish

vc on bench forever


----------



## Petey

Wow... Davis misses deep from 3.

RJ misses on the break again?

What the hell?

West board, poked in the eye.

Time out.

RJ thought he was fouled.

85-86, Celtics.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy

Damit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :curse:


----------



## tr_west

These refs are giving us NOTHING!


----------



## XRay34

blame marc jackson and krstic for their lack of dunking and putting in easy shots

kenyon martin/chris wilcox/swift players would love to play with this team


----------



## roro26

I take it VC will be back in.


----------



## vinsanity-z-da-man

OK, bring Carter back in NOW for ****'s sake!!!!!


----------



## 7M3

4 point swing, because Marc Jackson can't finish a dunk. Trade this POS to any sucker willing to give up a bag of trash for him.


----------



## AND1NBA

8-21 from behind the ark?!!! WTF was Franks game plan comming out of the half?


----------



## XRay34

eddie jones is a philly 76er

4 misses in final 2 misses and 2 missed fts to go to OT


----------



## VC_15

Nice.. vc is on the bench...


----------



## 7M3

Boston girls are so ugly.


----------



## fruitcake

philly up 4 in overtime...


----------



## Jizzy

Seeriously, we have the worst frontcourt in the league


----------



## Vinsane

is vince still not in


----------



## AND1NBA

Vinsane said:


> is vince still not in


 Yes he is


----------



## ZÆ

Krstic for 2

87-86 - Nets


----------



## Petey

Carter in.

Celtics beat the shot clock but miss.

Krstic catches, right at the basket, off Robinson's pass.

87-86, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake

Vinsane said:


> is vince still not in


in now. krsitic also in for jackson.

kristic layup, nets up 1.


----------



## XRay34

Ricky Davis could u please miss once off a screen? just once bro


----------



## ZÆ

Rickey Davis for 2

87-88 - Celtics


----------



## 7M3

Jefferson won't even fight over screens anymore. This is a pathetic performance from him.


----------



## Lord-SMX

**** man this is a close game


----------



## Petey

Damn... Ricky Davis again.

8 of his 18 in the 4th.

Huge.

87-88, Celtics.

RJ with the miss.

Dump to Al Jefferson, draws the foul.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

rj brick

mind boggling how vc is not getting touches

al jefferson fouled 2 fts

forget it


----------



## fruitcake

rj and vince both 5 for 14 in the gmae....but vince taken only 4 shots in the second half...


----------



## Vinsane

what is vince in for to stand around and watch his team shoot pass the damn ball


----------



## Jizzy

This is RJs worst game ever. I liked the RJ before where he was strictly D and finishing


----------



## Petey

Robinson called on the foul.

Nets over the limit.

Al Jefferson misses the 1st.

63% shooter from the line. Good play.

Hits the 2nd.

87-89, Celtics.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Al Jefferson to the free throw line for 2...
Jefferson makes 1 of 2

87-89 - Celtics


----------



## Premier

What a horrible call.

Pierce didn't even touch RJ.


----------



## XRay34

Sixers win (bs win)


----------



## 7M3

They're forcing Vince to pass the ball.


----------



## Petey

Carter in the post, to Robinson, to Krstic, to Kidd, to RJ, RJ drives, Pierce trips him... well, called for tripping him.

Boston's 4th!!!

Yes.

Kidd passes on a 3.

Robinson misses, Carter board.

Carter misses, board by Krstic, poked away by Jefferson.

Davis is fouled going to the rim.

87-89, Celtics.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

its over

krstic lack of finishing costs us a game

stripped or blocked 89% of the time


----------



## fruitcake

cmon nets lets go!


----------



## 7M3

I'm seriously wondering if Jefferson is drunk. What is wrong with him?


----------



## ZÆ

Rickey Davis to the free throw line for 2...
Davis makes 1 of 2

87-90 - Celtics


----------



## Vinsane

inability to get vince the ball in scoring position


----------



## Petey

Davis misses badly on the 1st.

Hits the 2nd.

Nets take a time out.

87-90, Celtics.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake

remember the rpators game? it was like this game, down all game, never led by much...cmon we can stil win this...


----------



## tr_west

Boston can't make free throws. Davis makes 1 of 2. 3 point lead for the Celts.


----------



## ZÆ

Timeout Nets

87-90 - Celtics


----------



## Jizzy

I hate Frank sometimes so badly.


----------



## 7M3

Carter15Nets said:


> its over
> 
> krstic lack of finishing costs us a game
> 
> stripped or blocked 89% of the time


It's a huge problem, something I'm not sure Krstic will ever be able to overcome.


----------



## vinsanity-z-da-man

How's the time looking for us guys?


----------



## VC_15

this is killingme vc not getting touches at crunch time.. Our players must lack some intellingence of not giving their best player the ball at the end...


----------



## squaleca

its over!!! down 3 3.44 left


----------



## roro26

Carter15Nets said:


> its over
> 
> krstic lack of finishing costs us a game
> 
> stripped or blocked 89% of the time


Krstic wasn`t the only one who struggled tonight. Overall, it was sub-par.


----------



## 7M3

Vinsane said:


> inability to get vince the ball in scoring position


Do you understand that the Celtics are essentially throwing everyone they have at Vince, whenever he catches the ball? He's being forced to pass it.


----------



## aquaitious

squaleca said:


> its over!!! down 3 3.44 left


How's it over? 

Glen Rivers will make some stupid substitution to mess this up.


----------



## XRay34

roro26 said:


> Krstic wasn`t the only one who struggled tonight. Overall, it was sub-par.



krstic always gets stripped or blocked though


----------



## squaleca

im being sarcastic to the other morons on this board!!!


----------



## Petey

Kidd to Carter. Carter drives and the standing hook.

89-90, Celtics.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Vince Carter for 2

89-90 - Celtics


----------



## fruitcake

thats right....cmon!


----------



## vinsanity-z-da-man

aquaitious said:


> How's it over?
> 
> Glen Rivers will make some stupid substitution to mess this up.


Isn't it Doc?


----------



## XRay34

wow refs are brutal

i know vc scored on that play but he was clearly fouled as well

tough, if its a foul, call it dont gimme that crunch time let it go bs


----------



## Petey

Al Jefferson loses it, Carter to Kidd, Al Jefferson falls on Carter... Kidd to RJ, RJ fouled.

Nets with a chance to go up again.

89-90, Celtics.

-Petey


----------



## tr_west

RJ going to the line for 2 with the nets down one. So much for the game being over huh?


----------



## XRay34

rj misses 1st free throw

hes drunk


----------



## ZÆ

Richard Jefferson to the free throw line for 2...
Jefferson makes 1 of 2

90-90


----------



## Vinsane

jefferson sucks


----------



## roro26

Carter15Nets said:


> krstic always gets stripped or blocked though


True, I`m, not denying it. He needs to get in the gym.


----------



## fruitcake

NOT THIS AGAIN

please make free throws rj i beg you


----------



## Petey

Jefferson misses his 1st, hits the 2nd.

Tie game again.

Pierce hits the step back.

90-92, Celtics.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Paul Pierce for 2

90-92 - Celtics


----------



## XRay34

celtics just wont give in
92-90 boston after pierce hits


----------



## roro26

Jeezus, Pierce.


----------



## fruitcake

are celctis in the penalty?


----------



## XRay34

finally acall for the nets

vc to the line


----------



## Petey

Carter fouled by Davis, both teams over the limit.

Davis' 3rd.

Carter is 4 of 4 so far.

Hits the 1st.

Hits the 2nd.

Tie game again.

Nets are 18 of 20 from the stripe tonight.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy

Do you think RJ is enjoying the NBA off court life to much?


----------



## ZÆ

Vince Carter to the free throw line for 2...
Carter hits both

92-92


----------



## vinsanity-z-da-man

Alright Vince! Crunch time baby. :banana:


----------



## tr_west

Pierce with a very very nice move and beautiful shot. Vince is going to the line for 2 to try and tie it. He makes both. 92-92.


----------



## fruitcake

cmmon play defense!!!!


----------



## ZÆ

Timeout Celtics

92-92


----------



## 7M3

God****ingdamnit, talk about horrible nocall. Over the ****ing back!!!


----------



## aquaitious

vinsanity-z-da-man said:


> Isn't it Doc?


"Doc" is his nickname.

But since he's retarded, I call him by his real first name.


----------



## Petey

Celtics miss, Carter had the ball, knocked out from behind, but Celtics ball?

Celtics call a time out.

2:31 to play.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

are you kidding me?

please not now 2nd chance points just not now

awful call he hit it out (boston player)


----------



## fruitcake

whose ball


----------



## tr_west

I hate these refs...


----------



## XRay34

celtics musta suked refs dick


----------



## JCB

over the back?


----------



## aquaitious

7M3 said:


> God****ingdamnit, talk about horrible nocall. Over the ****ing back!!!


He didn't really touch him...no?


----------



## Vinsane

whose ball


----------



## fruitcake

what the hell is happening


----------



## SetShotWilly

jizzy said:


> Do you think RJ is enjoying the NBA off court life to much?


Maybe playing halo2 too much? :raised_ey


----------



## aquaitious

Perkins!


----------



## XRay34

awful!!!!!!!!

celtics miss and they get it back again for a 3RD CHANCE point and they get the hoop and the foul
chance for 3 point play

how bout u guys rebound


----------



## fruitcake

What The Hell


----------



## 7M3

Where is the foul there? If Krstic got half the ****ing respect this scrub does, he'd be a 20 PPG scorer.


----------



## ZÆ

Perkins hits for 2 and is going to the line for 1 more...
Perkins misses the free throw

92-94 - Celtics


----------



## Petey

Ball into Davis, RJ on Davis.

Carter on Pierce.

Pierce drives, misses, Perkins with the board.

Hits the put back and fouled...

DAMNIT!

Krstic's 5th.

Perkins misses.

92-94, Celtics.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake

thank god they suck at life at free throws


----------



## vinsanity-z-da-man

Somebody tell Omnipresence to stop playing like ****!


----------



## Petey

Celtics called on a touch foul as Perkin comes over.

Carter to the line.

92-94, Celtics.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy

Our frontcourt sucks so bad, it's not even funny.


----------



## roro26

Vince to the line again, foul on Pierce.


----------



## XRay34

wow now vc misses timely ft


----------



## ZÆ

Vince Carter to the free throw line for 2...
Carter hits 1 of 2

93-94 - Celtics


----------



## Petey

Carter goes 1 of 2.

93-94, Celtics.

-Petey


----------



## tr_west

Carter is fouled, going to the line for 2. Makes 1 of 2. Celts lead by 1.


----------



## fruitcake

jizzy said:


> Our frontcourt sucks so bad, it's not even funny.


we heard you the first time.


----------



## Petey

Davis goes right to left, RJ called on the foul, his 5th?

Davis to the line.

93-94, Celtics.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake

damn it vince why are you missing?


----------



## XRay34

did jason collins even score a 1point


----------



## 7M3

****, we needed that.

Jefferson should apologize to the fans after this game.


----------



## aquaitious

Jefferson.


----------



## ZÆ

Rickey Davis to the free throw line for 2...
Davis hits 1 of 2

93-95 - Celtics


----------



## roro26

jizzy, I`m sure you`re loving RJ right now.


----------



## 7M3

Thats unbelievable.


----------



## XRay34

speechless ricky daivs hits 1st
misses 2nd and celtics reb it and they score and get and 1

game over

lack of rebounding did it


----------



## Petey

Davis goes 1 of 2, but Al Jefferson rebound...

DAMNIT!

93-95, Celtics.

West to Al Jefferson, hits and fouled.

93-97, Celtics.

On Robinson.

-Petey


----------



## vinsanity-z-da-man

Time, time, what the hell is the TIME?


----------



## fruitcake

wow


----------



## ZÆ

Al Jffrson hits and is going to the free throw line for 1 more...
Jefferson misses it

93-97 - Celtics


----------



## roro26

What The Hell. offensive rebound???


----------



## Petey

Al Jefferson misses it.

Nets time out.

Nets down 4, with 1:21 to go.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

93-97 - Celtics
Nets call timeout


----------



## Jizzy

Do I even need to ay it again


----------



## roro26

1:21 left


----------



## XRay34

celtics 4 offensives rebounds in final 1 min 30 seconds, in a crucial timeof the game

just uncalled for, box out someone

rod thorn keep waiting for a big


----------



## fruitcake

cmon nets....


----------



## NJ Grand NJ

The refs still doing the best they can to hand the Celts this game. This would be a huge win since we're playing 5 on 8.


----------



## 7M3

I'm just gonna say, this Celtics team is horrible. they gave the nets every oppurtunity to win this game.


----------



## squaleca

relax guys vince will bail us out!!!


----------



## vinsanity-z-da-man

1:21 is freakin plenty of time guys. C'mon guys, let's will our team on!


----------



## AJC NYC

we are gonna win


----------



## aquaitious

And I thought the Celtics can't box out.

Another one


----------



## XRay34

vc airball

finished

atlantic lead cut to 3 as sixers got clutch win


----------



## Jizzy

lol, Rod Thorn said he'd be perfectly happy going to the playoffs with this roster. Can we get a big man, please?


----------



## Petey

Carter misses the turn around.

Celtics board.

Robinson with the STEAL.

Nets have life.

OMG

Kidd hits a 3 and is fouled.

OMG OMG OMG!

TIE??

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake

Holy ****ing ****


----------



## Phenom Z28

*Kidd with the play of the millenium*!!!!!


----------



## AJC NYC

oh my god dam


----------



## roro26

:eek8: KIDD


----------



## ZÆ

Jason Kidd hits a 3 and is fouled!!!!!

Kidd going to the line for a free throw...
Kidd misses it

96-97 - Celtics


----------



## XRay34

kidd chokes

fn idiot hits miracle 3 and misses a stupid stinkin ft?


----------



## tr_west

Of course he misses the free throw. LOL.


----------



## Petey

DAMN it.

Kidd misses the FT.

Can't tie.

Boston time out.

96-97, Celtics.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake

and misses the free throw. ****


----------



## 7M3

I can't believe Kidd missed that FT.


----------



## fruitcake

Defense


----------



## XRay34

pierce will get fouled here


----------



## Vinsane

7M3 said:


> I can't believe Kidd missed that FT.


why not


----------



## Jizzy

He missed the free throw!!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## Petey

Davis misses.

12.3 left.

Nets time out.

96-97, Celtics.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

nets wasted 7 seconds to get ball to midcourt line


----------



## fruitcake

We Have Life


----------



## AJC NYC

who else is scared right now


----------



## 7M3

Goddamn, we just wasted 6 seconds because we didn't know what we wanted to do!


----------



## Phenom Z28

OMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOGOMGOJ:EWrtj;lrktaj32r0oawijrawoiref I can't take this


----------



## ZÆ

down by 1 with 12.3 on the clock, Nets have the ball and call timeout


----------



## tr_west

12.3 to go. Nets down 1. Looked like no one wanted to take that shot for the Celtics. Give it to CLIFFY!!!! jk.


----------



## fruitcake

who do we go to?

vince, kidd, rj or cliffy?


----------



## XRay34

celtics got 5 points off non missed no call travels earlier in game also

thatys paying dividend now u f'n refs


----------



## Kidd To Carter515

What play do you guys think the nets will run?


----------



## aquaitious

I don't like this (for the Celtics), Carter will hit the shot.


----------



## Jizzy

This ****s hilarious.


----------



## squaleca

i have a feeling kidd is going to shoot!!!


----------



## XRay34

Sixers were down 4 with 37 seconds and won

CMON GOD for ever bad theres a good


----------



## vinsanity-z-da-man

Well we should drive right off the inbounds. If it doesn't go in we foul.


----------



## XRay34

carter misses and nj loses

lead cut to 3.0 games

coulda been 5

2 game swing sixers win game they didnt deserve and nj lost game deserve


----------



## Petey

Carter drives, puts up a 1 hander and misses.

Davis board, Kidd fouls him.

Davis to the line.

96-97, Celtics.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake

well that was a fail

do we have timeouts left?


----------



## Vinsane

lose


----------



## aquaitious

fruitcake said:


> well that was a fail
> 
> do we have timeouts left?


:20 second.


----------



## ZÆ

Rickey Davis to the free throe line for 2...
Davis hits both

96-99 - Celtics


----------



## Petey

Davis hits the 1st.

And the 2nd..

Nets time out.

96-99, Celtics.

-Petey


----------



## Phenom Z28

Dang...Davis makes both, Nets down 3 with 3 ticks left. Still a shot...


----------



## vinsanity-z-da-man

This game is going to OT guys!


----------



## XRay34

heart breaking loss

watch celtics foul us here

remember the sixer game last week

they just let sixers bring it up the court and hit 3 at buzzer to tie it with 6 seconds they didnt foul

now watch them foul us

those f's


----------



## XRay34

vinsanity-z-da-man said:


> This game is going to OT guys!



nope vc misses 3

game over


----------



## HB

If I were them I would foul immediately.


----------



## Petey

Nets need a 3 to tie.

Robinson inbounding.

To Carter from way down town and misses.

96-99, Celtics to end the game.

-Petey


----------



## vinsanity-z-da-man

Carter won't be fouled because he's 15ft out from the arc.


----------



## ZÆ

Celtics Win 99-96


----------



## Jizzy

I just wanna say this. After VC hit that shot against Toronto, I recall a ton of people saying how clutch VC is and he's always gonna be clutch and one of the most clutch players in history. I just wanna say, if he doesn't bring it every night, he can't be clutch. Also, **** you Eddie Jones


----------



## roro26

Kidd should have taken that shot.


----------



## Vinsane

well we deserved to lose we can't play a full 48 to save our life


----------



## ZÆ

THE TAKEOVER said:


> Celtics Win 99-96


*We'll get em tomarrow*


----------



## XRay34

payback tomorrow night


----------



## AJC NYC

I cant believe we lost to a wack as$ team who sucks ****


----------



## roro26

At least we have a rematch tomorow.


----------



## JCB

roro26 said:


> Kidd should have taken that shot.


 I agree.


----------



## purplehaze89

jizzy said:


> I just wanna say this. After VC hit that shot against Toronto, I recall a ton of people saying how clutch VC is and he's always gonna be clutch and one of the most clutch players in history. I just wanna say, if he doesn't bring it every night, he can't be clutch. Also, **** you Eddie Jones


i just wanna say this. you're a *******. No player has hit every single clutch shot they've taken. But Carter consistently delivers quite consistently down the stretch. Now go take your PMS pills and direct your tantrum elsewhere.


----------



## HB

It is imperative the nets get a big that can finish


----------



## XRay34

looked like a nice chance at 5.0 game lead

now its 3.0

f'n eddie jones and vc


----------



## JCB

****


----------



## Noodfan

roro26 said:


> Kidd should have taken that shot.


I agree. Carter was struggling tonight.


----------



## AJC NYC

I know we will beat them the next 3 meetings


----------



## XRay34

Rod Thorn been looking for years now and it will continue


----------



## JCB

jizzy said:


> I just wanna say this. After VC hit that shot against Toronto, I recall a ton of people saying how clutch VC is and he's always gonna be clutch and one of the most clutch players in history. I just wanna say, if he doesn't bring it every night, he can't be clutch. Also, **** you Eddie Jones


 Is Michael Jordan clutch?


----------



## AJC NYC

jizzy u suck what grade are u in


----------



## jarkid

the lose reason:

1. Why Frank Let Wright play at emergent time of 3rd qtr !?
2. Vince Carter ! What are you doing ? MISS MISS, and MISS !
3. Rebound !!


----------



## Vincanity15311

so the game hung on that missed Kidd free throw..dammit


----------



## Jizzy

purplehaze89 said:


> i just wanna say this. you're a *******. No player has hit every single clutch shot they've taken. But Carter consistently delivers quite consistently down the stretch. Now go take your PMS pills and direct your tantrum elsewhere.




Shut your *** up, [strike]boy[/strike]. Every analysists knows VC doesn't bring it every night.


----------



## JCB

jarkid said:


> the lose reason:
> 
> 1. Why Frank Let Wright play at emergent time of 3rd qtr !?
> 2. Vince Carter ! What are you doing ? MISS MISS, and MISS !
> 3. Rebound !!


 And RJ played poorly.


----------



## aquaitious

aquaitious said:


> And I thought the Celtics can't box out.
> 
> Another one



Here's a Nets highlight 



...I never said it was a good one.


----------



## JCB

Vincanity15311 said:


> so the game hung on that missed Kidd free throw..dammit


 Was thinking the same thing.


----------



## XRay34

aquaitious said:


> Carters Choke]Here's a Nets highlight[/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> ...I never said it was a good one.


loser


----------



## Jizzy

AJC NYC said:


> jizzy u suck what grade are u in






Read my avatar. Shut your *** up to, I warned you, boy.


----------



## Premier

Game over. Celtics win 99-96.




> <table class="bodytext" bgcolor="#dcdcdc" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="head" colspan="13" align="center" bgcolor="#06143f">*NEW JERSEY NETS*</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td align="left">*STARTERS*</td><td width="5%">*MIN*</td><td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td><td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td><td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td><td width="6%">*OREB*</td><td width="6%">*REB*</td><td width="6%">*AST*</td><td width="6%">*STL*</td><td width="6%">*BLK*</td><td width="6%">*TO*</td><td width="6%">*PF*</td><td width="6%">*PTS*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="center"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Vince Carter, GF</td><td>39</td><td>6-18</td><td>1-5</td><td>7-8</td><td align="right">2</td><td>6</td><td>6</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>20</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="center"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jason Kidd, PG</td><td>41</td><td>7-13</td><td>4-9</td><td>6-8</td><td align="right">1</td><td>7</td><td>7</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>24</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="center"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jason Collins, FC</td><td>14</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>5</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="center"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Richard Jefferson, SF</td><td>41</td><td>5-14</td><td>0-1</td><td>6-7</td><td align="right">2</td><td>5</td><td>3</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>5</td><td>16</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="center"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Nenad Krstic, FC</td><td>29</td><td>6-15</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">3</td><td>6</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>5</td><td>12</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td align="left">*BENCH*</td><td width="5%">*MIN*</td><td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td><td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td><td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td><td width="6%">*OREB*</td><td width="6%">*REB*</td><td width="6%">*AST*</td><td width="6%">*STL*</td><td width="6%">*BLK*</td><td width="6%">*TO*</td><td width="6%">*PF*</td><td width="6%">*PTS*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="center"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jacque Vaughn, PG</td><td>11</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="center"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Marc Jackson, FC</td><td>13</td><td>2-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="center"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Lamond Murray, SF</td><td>7</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="center"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Clifford Robinson, FC</td><td>35</td><td>7-11</td><td>4-6</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>7</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>18</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="center"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Antoine Wright, GF</td><td>3</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">*TOTALS*</td><td nowrap="nowrap">*FGM-A*</td><td>*3PM-A*</td><td>*FTM-A*</td><td>*OREB*</td><td>*REB*</td><td>*AST*</td><td>*STL*</td><td>*BLK*</td><td>*TO*</td><td>*PF*</td><td>*PTS*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> 
> 
> </td><td>34-80</td><td>9-23</td><td>19-23</td><td>10</td><td>38</td><td>23</td><td>7</td><td>5</td><td>9</td><td>25</td><td>96</td></tr><tr><td class="head" colspan="13" align="center" bgcolor="#006532">*BOSTON CELTICS*</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td align="left">*STARTERS*</td><td width="5%">*MIN*</td><td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td><td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td><td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td><td width="6%">*OREB*</td><td width="6%">*REB*</td><td width="6%">*AST*</td><td width="6%">*STL*</td><td width="6%">*BLK*</td><td width="6%">*TO*</td><td width="6%">*PF*</td><td width="6%">*PTS*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="center"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ricky Davis, GF</td><td>42</td><td>9-17</td><td>0-3</td><td>4-6</td><td align="right">0</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>22</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="center"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Paul Pierce, GF</td><td>40</td><td>7-16</td><td>3-6</td><td>8-14</td><td align="right">2</td><td>12</td><td>6</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>7</td><td>4</td><td>25</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="center"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Delonte West, G</td><td>33</td><td>5-8</td><td>2-2</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>6</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>12</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="center"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Raef LaFrentz, FC</td><td>19</td><td>3-6</td><td>2-4</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">1</td><td>8</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>10</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="center"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Kendrick Perkins, FC</td><td>27</td><td>5-7</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-3</td><td align="right">2</td><td>6</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>11</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td align="left">*BENCH*</td><td width="5%">*MIN*</td><td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td><td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td><td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td><td width="6%">*OREB*</td><td width="6%">*REB*</td><td width="6%">*AST*</td><td width="6%">*STL*</td><td width="6%">*BLK*</td><td width="6%">*TO*</td><td width="6%">*PF*</td><td width="6%">*PTS*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="center"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Orien Greene, PG</td><td>14</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>3-4</td><td align="right">2</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>5</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="center"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Tony Allen, G</td><td>11</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="center"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Al Jefferson, PF</td><td>28</td><td>4-9</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-5</td><td align="right">3</td><td>10</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>10</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="center"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Brian Scalabrine, PF</td><td>18</td><td>1-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">*TOTALS*</td><td nowrap="nowrap">*FGM-A*</td><td>*3PM-A*</td><td>*FTM-A*</td><td>*OREB*</td><td>*REB*</td><td>*AST*</td><td>*STL*</td><td>*BLK*</td><td>*TO*</td><td>*PF*</td><td>*PTS*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> 
> 
> </td><td>36-71</td><td>7-15</td><td>20-34</td><td>11</td><td>46</td><td>22</td><td>5</td><td>7</td><td>15</td><td>19</td><td>99</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## aquaitious

Carter15Nets said:


> loser


Sorry, that was an error on my linking...I fixed it.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Good thing Robinson was hitting, otherwise this game would have been a blowout.

That shot was online by VC too....it looked good the whole way  That was like a 40 footer.


----------



## XRay34

Tomorrow Nets win by 40


----------



## AJC NYC

[strike]jizzy rhymes with tittys and u have some dont u
i could just picture it a fat short kid with glasses never kissed a girl
eating while typing on ur old computer and masterbating[/strike]


----------



## HB

Note to Frank start Clifford Robinson.


----------



## squaleca

what kobe hasnt missed a game winning shot this year yet?? of course he has at least VC had the balls to take it!! but 32 feet could have got a better shot than that!!!! just cause u struggle doesnt mean your not trying!!!!!!!! so why is it that VC didnt bring it!! but no comments about RJ!!!


----------



## jarkid

jizzy said:


> Read my avatar. Shut your *** up to, I warned you, boy.


it's really funny that you two are arguing...lol...


----------



## XRay34

man if eddie jones and the grizz didnt choke i wouldnt of been as mad at this L


----------



## FOMW

Can we get a diaper change in here? Geez, after every loss it's the same story.


----------



## JCB

AJC NYC said:


> [strike]jizzy rhymes with tittys and u have some dont u
> i could just picture it a fat short kid with glasses never kissed a girl
> eating while typing on ur old computer and masterbating[/strike]


 im not a mod, but guys, mature up, please


----------



## XRay34

AJC NYC said:


> [strike]jizzy rhymes with tittys and u have some dont u
> i could just picture it a fat short kid with glasses never kissed a girl
> eating while typing on ur old computer and masterbating[/strike]


early canidate for post of the year


----------



## JCB

squaleca said:


> what kobe hasnt missed a game winning shot this year yet?? of course he has at least VC had the balls to take it!! but 32 feet could have got a better shot than that!!!! just cause u struggle doesnt mean your not trying!!!!!!!! so why is it that VC didnt bring it!! but no comments about RJ!!!


 I commented that RJ played poorly


----------



## Jizzy

AJC NYC said:


> [/strike]jizzy rhymes with tittys and u have some dont u
> i could just picture it a fat short kid with glasses never kissed a girl
> eating while typing on ur old computer and masterbating[/strike]




[strike]Haha, son. I can picture ****ing your mom because you can't get a girl to. BTW, I'm 6'7. Playboy, I have messed with more girls then you could dream about. Just go wack off while looking at your mom strip for you[/strike]


----------



## HB

Welp hopefully they win tomorrow, sad loss but life goes on


----------



## BrooklynBound

jizzy said:


> I just wanna say this. After VC hit that shot against Toronto, I recall a ton of people saying how clutch VC is and he's always gonna be clutch and one of the most clutch players in history. I just wanna say, if he doesn't bring it every night, he can't be clutch. Also, **** you Eddie Jones


no one is clutch every night.


----------



## HB

jizzy said:


> Haha, son. I can picture ****ing your mom because you can't get a girl to. BTW, I'm 6'7. Playboy, I have messed with more girls then you could dream about. Just go wack off while looking at your mom strip for you


I believe its time you go take your chocolate milk


----------



## XRay34

Hbwoy said:


> I believe its time you go take your chocolate milk


whats chocolate milk do


----------



## Phenom Z28

jizzy said:


> Haha, son. I can picture ****ing your mom because you can't get a girl to. BTW, I'm 6'7. Playboy, I have messed with more girls then you could dream about. Just go wack off while looking at your mom strip for you


Thanks for the quality post. Glad you're really trying to make a contribution around here.


----------



## HB

Carter15Nets said:


> whats chocolate milk do


Calms his *** down


----------



## XRay34

Waiting for AJ NYC's comeback........


----------



## Phenom Z28

Carter15Nets said:


> whats chocolate milk do


Calms him down for beddy-bye time.


----------



## AJC NYC

[strike]yeah sure ur 6'7 very believeable
let me guess u also play for ur highschool basketball team
and u date all the male cheerleaders and like to shower withur teammates[/strike]


----------



## Jizzy

Don't blame this on me. That guy started it and all you guys think just because I'm a Nets fan I'm supposed to love VC. Thay guys started it.


----------



## jarkid

it's really sad that Nets lose, but it's really funny that i could watch some people arguing with childish talking....i lough out..


----------



## HB

Unfortunately this thread will be closed, derailed by never mind


----------



## XRay34

AJC NYC and jizzy make up and play some tennis


----------



## Vincanity15311

VCs and JK late FT misses really killed us.. im so pissed at that


----------



## JCB

Vincanity15311 said:


> VCs and JK late FT misses really killed us.. im so pissed at that


 yup


----------



## HB

jizzy said:


> Don't blame this on me. That guy started it and all you guys think just because I'm a Nets fan I'm supposed to love VC. Thay guys started it.


So do you honestly think the nets can win every game. Cause you do this everytime the nets lose


----------



## jarkid

Vincanity15311 said:


> VCs and JK late FT misses really killed us.. im so pissed at that



vince carter missed too much, too much.........


----------



## justasking?

jarkid said:


> vince carter missed too much, too much.........


Yup. RJ too. VC had a horrible shooting night. I don't know whats wrong. Terrible loss.


----------



## CanteriWalker

AJC NYC said:


> I cant believe we lost to a wack as$ team who sucks ****


I can't believe it too.Your kick *** team lost to a wack *** team who sucks ****.Now that's just reality right?To be confirm,Nets reality is a wack *** one too..


NO BAITING OR MASKING OF CURSING WILL BE ACCEPTED ON BBB.net
any questions please PM me
-THE TAKEOVER


----------



## BrooklynBound

Hbwoy said:


> I believe its time you go take your chocolate milk


+1


----------



## FOMW

jizzy said:


> Haha, son. I can picture ****ing your mom because you can't get a girl to. BTW, I'm 6'7. Playboy, I have messed with more girls then you could dream about. Just go wack off while looking at your mom strip for you


Can I ask what moderators are for if it's not to ban posters who post stuff like this (and like the post it was in response to)? I left NJ.com because it was filled with almost nothing but this kind of B.S. When I first came here, there was none of this kind of infantile crap, and moderators were swift to get control if posters got too snippy and personal. Now it seems this place is a daycare for the NJ.com drifters . . . and that's not a compliment.

Please, mods, get control of this board and keep it a place where those inclined can have reasonably mature discussions about basketball.


----------



## JCB

How come Padgett didn't play?


----------



## jarkid

CanteriWalker said:


> I can't believe it too.Your kick *** team lost to a wack *** team who sucks ****.Now that's just reality right?To be confirm,Nets reality is a wack *** one too..


you are baited


----------



## JCB

CanteriWalker said:


> I can't believe it too.Your kick *** team lost to a wack *** team who sucks ****.Now that's just reality right?To be confirm,Nets reality is a wack *** one too..


 We'll see tomorrow.


----------



## ZÆ

VS. 
CELTICS-----NETS
99----------96​

Jason Kidd - 24 POINTS, 7 REBOUNDS, 7 ASSISTS
Vince Carter - 20 POINTS, 6 REBOUNDS, 6 ASSISTS
Richard Jefferson - 16 POINTS, 5 REBOUNDS, 3 ASSISTS
Jason Collins - 2 POINTS, 3 REBOUNDS, 1 ASSISTS
Nanad Krstic - 12 POINTS, 6 REBOUNDS, 1 ASSISTS
Clifford Robinson - 18 POINTS, 7 REBOUNDS, 3 ASSISTS
Marc Jackson - 4 POINTS, 2 REBOUNDS, 0 ASSISTS
Jacque Vaughn - 0 POINTS, 0 REBOUNDS, 2 ASSISTS
Lamond Murray - 0 POINTS, 1 REBOUNDS, 0 ASSISTS
Antoine Wright - 0 POINTS, 1 REBOUNDS, 0 ASSISTS
Scott Padgett - 0 POINTS, 0 REBOUNDS, 0 ASSISTS ---DNP
Zoran Planinic - 0 POINTS, 0 REBOUNDS, 0 ASSISTS ---DNP


Full NBA.com box score
Vote for the New Jersey Nets player of the game for 1/20/06 against the Celtics.


----------



## Phenom Z28

CanteriWalker said:


> I can't believe it too.Your kick *** team lost to a wack *** team who sucks ****.Now that's just reality right?To be confirm,Nets reality is a wack *** one too..


Englais?

BTW guys, most posted game-thread of the season right here :clap:


----------



## Vinsane

our big three were the only ones to get to the line tonight
rj took to many shots 14 what happened to the efficient rj


----------



## Petey

*GUYS PLEASE CUT IT OUT, I JUST WASTED 10 MINUTES EDITTING PERSONAL ATTACKS.

WARNING TO ALL INVOLVED.*

-Petey


----------



## Phenom Z28

At any rate, Jason Kidd surpassed our beloved Kelly Tripucka on the all-time scoring list tonight...

*180. Jason Kidd - 12,165*
181. Dirk Nowitzki - 12,154
182. Kelly Tripucka - 12,142

As you can see, so did Dirk Nowitzki and he is hot on Kidd's coattails right now.

VC was passed by TMac on the current Season PPG list as well, he currently stands in 10th at 25.1 ppg behind TMacs 25.6

The Nets are now on pace for 47 wins on the season after the loss tonight...


----------



## justasking?

VC4MVP said:


> Hey guys chill out, after all no 1 can beat us when we have RJ + Petey's Porn Search playin on the same nite!!
> 
> sry justasking? but i have 2 steal this from u
> 
> Go Nets! :clap:


This certainly didn't happen. :dead: :sigh:


----------

